# CubingUSA Nationals 2019 in Baltimore Maryland on August 1st-4th



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

Official Site: https://cubingusa.org/nationals/2019

Schedule: https://cubingusa.org/nationals/2019/schedule

Live Results here:
https://cubecomps.cubing.net/live.php?cid=4470&cat=13&rnd=1

Live stream here:


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 26, 2019)

Maybe next year, too close to dad’s deployment return and a bit too far from Colorado


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2019)

Website for Nationals 2019 is now up on the WCA and CubingUSA website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CubingUSANationals2019


----------



## Loser (Jan 30, 2019)

Weird, only 3 rounds of skewb. 3 of mega and 4 of 4x4 tho.


----------



## Max C. (Jan 30, 2019)

So happy it's back in the northeast!!!


----------



## Ciparo (Jun 4, 2019)

When I add my 4x4x4 mo3 time of 3:14.08 it automatically changes it to 3:14.80.
Is this a known bug and can it be fixed?
Thanks in advance!

*Update: *When I enter 194.08 in stead of 3:14.08 it works just fine. It changes 194.08 automatically and correct to 3:14.08.


----------



## pjk (Jun 4, 2019)

Ciparo said:


> When I add my 4x4x4 mo3 time of 3:14.08 it automatically changes it to 3:14.80.
> Is this a known bug and can it be fixed?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Update: *When I enter 194.08 in stead of 3:14.08 it works just fine. It changes 194.08 automatically and correct to 3:14.08.


Noted and will fix. Thanks.


----------



## genius0717 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lucas Etter is back at Nationals this year.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 7, 2019)

Why is this such a small thread?


----------



## Capcubeing (Jul 7, 2019)

we need to have in in Religh or Charlott nc next year


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm definitely expecting the Southeast, Georgia or NC, or the South, Texas.


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2019)

Who here is going?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 8, 2019)

I am. Gonna be really fun


----------



## Capcubeing (Jul 8, 2019)

sadly not me


----------



## CarterK (Jul 25, 2019)

Posted on fb but I guess I'll also post here

GOALS:
3x3: another sub 8 pls, make semis and maybe finals
2x2: Don't screw up really badly, make finals
4x4: Less than 5/10 parities
5x5: Sub 1:05 (It was sub 1 but I suck now)
6x6: Sub 2 (meh probably not)
7x7: Sub 3 (definitely not)
3BLD: Sub 25
FMC: Podium
OH: Get an average that actually represents what I can do jfc
Feet: sub 45 ig this kinda depends on the floor
clock: sub 9
Mega: sub 55 or something idk
Pyra: Sub 3
Skewb: Sub 3 lol
Squan: Sub 10 lol
4bld: sub 3
5bld: sub 8
mbld: attempt 25 cubes and get under the hour


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 29, 2019)

Goals:

3x3: mid 8 average, make semis and do well
2x2: PR and maybe sub 3 average
4x4: don't care
5x5: 1:27 average
3BLD: mid 1:20s single, mean
FMC: low 30s single, PR mean
OH: 17 average
Feet: 47 average
Mega: low 1:20s average
Pyra: PR average
Skewb: don't care
Squan: PR average, finals maybe
4BLD: sub 7 single


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 29, 2019)

CarterK said:


> this kinda depends on the floor



It's a thin carpet


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2019)

I currently intend to be there part of Thursday and all of Friday. I'm visiting family in the area and so don't have time to spend the full weekend at the competition, but I will be competing in multiBLD (both attempts), 5BLD, square-1 and skewb (LOL!), and hopefully one solve of FMC.


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2019)

1:40.89 7x7 WR single and 21.51 WR Feet average so far.

Live Results here:
https://cubecomps.cubing.net/live.php?cid=4470&cat=13&rnd=1

Live stream here:


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 2, 2019)

Does anyone else know who we are sharing the venue with?


Spoiler



Bronies. AKA grown men who are into my little pony


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 4, 2019)

1st place: Patrick Ponce, 7.05 average.
2nd place: Lucas Etter 7.13 average
3rd place: Max Park, 7.36 average 

Also, RIP to mats valk with a 7.37 average.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 5, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> 1st place: Patrick Ponce, 7.05 average.
> 2nd place: Lucas Etter 7.13 average
> 3rd place: Max Park, 7.36 average
> 
> Also, RIP to mats valk with a 7.37 average.


RIP? He's not dead yet!


----------



## pjk (Aug 5, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> 1st place: Patrick Ponce, 7.05 average.
> 2nd place: Lucas Etter 7.13 average
> 3rd place: Max Park, 7.36 average
> 
> Also, RIP to mats valk with a 7.37 average.


Congrats Patrick and others on podium. Also congrats to Max on 4x4, and 5x5. And to Max on the new WR BLD:
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/max-hilliard-15-5-blind-single.74846

Full results here:
https://cubecomps.cubing.net/live.php


----------



## adsuri (Aug 5, 2019)

Where was Feliks?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 5, 2019)

adsuri said:


> Where was Feliks?


Not at nats.


----------



## KingDolphin123 (Aug 5, 2019)

What a great competition. Here's an early competition video


----------



## CarterK (Aug 5, 2019)

welp

3x3: another sub 8 pls Nope, make semis and maybe finals Nope
2x2: Don't screw up really badly Oops I did this , make finals Oops I plus 2d out of this
4x4: Less than 5/10 parities YESSSSS I did this. but actually I got a 31.8 average which is really good for me
5x5: Sub 1:05 (It was sub 1 but I suck now) rip didn't make r2 because i turned in inspection
6x6: Sub 2 (meh probably not) nope
7x7: Sub 3 (definitely not) nope
3BLD: Sub 25 dnfed a 23 in r1 and dnfed a 22 in finals ffsfssdss
FMC: Podium rip
OH: Get an average that actually represents what I can do jfc jfc
Feet: sub 45 ig this kinda depends on the floor nope, floor was good but whatever
clock: sub 9 ahhhh pr average but i screwed up an easy solve that if it was best it would've been 8.71
Mega: sub 55 or something idk nope, 49 single though
Pyra: Sub 3 I failed
Skewb: Sub 3 lol I'll come back to this
Squan: Sub 10 lol I failed v2
4bld: sub 3 nope
5bld: sub 8 nope but dnfed a 6:44 by I think 2 moves
mbld: attempt 25 cubes and get under the hour hey i did this but completely failed. got 14/21 second attempt with 27 exec per cube though...

Ok let's talk about skewb:

Round 1: 3.44, 2.31, (DNF), 2.82, (1.93) = 2.87, DNF was 1.97 off by 2 moves (2.38 average w/o DNF), slightly worse than average scrambles
Round 2: I was in a different group than most people and didn't get the easy scrambles when most other people did. Mine were hard: (6.44), 2.77, 5.36, 2.47, (2.33) = 3.46... First solve I one looked incorrectly and it probably would've been about 2.1, which gives 2.51 average.
Finals: (2.28), 2.93, 2.61, 3.64, (3.79) = 3.06. Well this is very bittersweet. My turning was worse than the other rounds but not bad for nationals finals, but i had quite a few lockups. 3.64 had a corner twist and 3.79 was me not onelooking and then getting one of my worst cases. I lost to Leo by .01, but I am national champion. Next year!


----------



## Brest (Aug 30, 2019)

Spoiler: CubingUSA Nationals 2019 3x3 Finals Reconstructions






Spoiler: Notes



All solves are viewable on http://cubesolv.es/
Move counts are estimated using STM & ETM
All notation is SiGN
Rotations may not be actually what were performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously (usually)
Some moves and rotations removed (see "View as executed" for full solve)
Statistics are based on the moves executed
PLL stats replaced with ZBLL / OLLCP when relevant
OLS stats include 3rd & 4th pairs when relevant (multislotting)
"Transition" time is measured from the end of a step to the beginning of the next step
"Burst TPS" removes transition time and any moves/rotations made during transition





Spoiler: Video


















Spoiler: (1st) Patrick Ponce - 7.05



*Patrick Ponce* (United States) - 7.05 3x3 av5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.15



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x // inspection
F R2 U' L2' // cross
(U' D) R' U R D' // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R U' F' // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x // inspection
F R2 U' L2' // cross
(U' D) R' U R u' // 1st pair
R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R U' F' // 3rd pair
U' U' L' U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U2 R U2' (R' l') U l F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R r U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.15	57	7.97	58	8.11				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.37	34	7.78	35	8.01			F2L/Total	61.1%	59.6%	60.3%
LL			2.78	23	8.27	23	8.27			LL/Total	38.9%	40.4%	39.7%

Cross+1		1.77	9	5.08	9	5.08			Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	26.5%	25.7%
OLS			2.07	19	9.18	20	9.66			OLS/Total	29.0%	33.3%	34.5%
PLL			1.37	12	8.76	12	8.76			PLL/LL		49.3%	52.2%	52.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.25	4.90	52	10.61	52	10.61			Total	31.5%

F2L			1.34	3.03	32	10.56	32	10.56			F2L		30.7%
LL			0.91	1.87	20	10.70	20	10.70			LL		32.7%

Cross+1		0.57	1.20	9	7.50	9	7.50			Cross+1	32.2%
OLS			0.67	1.40	16	11.43	16	11.43			OLS		32.4%
PLL			0.40	0.97	11	11.34	11	11.34			PLL		29.2%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 6.96



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x' y' // inspection
R' F L F // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U2' R2' F R F' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x' y' // inspection
R' F L F // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 U' U R U2' R' R' F R F' // 3rd pair
U' r' F' r U2' r' F r // 4th pair
U R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R U' U R U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.96	60	8.62	63	9.05				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.03	33	8.19	36	8.93			F2L/Total	57.9%	55.0%	57.1%
LL			2.93	27	9.22	27	9.22			LL/Total	42.1%	45.0%	42.9%

Cross+1		1.43	12	8.39	12	8.39			Cross+1/F2L	35.5%	36.4%	33.3%
OLS			1.37	16	11.68	16	11.68			OLS/Total	19.7%	26.7%	25.4%
PLL			2.06	19	9.22	19	9.22			PLL/LL		70.3%	70.4%	70.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.11	4.85	51	10.52	52	10.72			Total	30.3%

F2L			1.65	2.38	27	11.34	28	11.76			F2L		40.9%
LL			0.46	2.47	24	9.72	24	9.72			LL		15.7%

Cross+1		0.56	0.87	11	12.64	11	12.64			Cross+1	39.2%
OLS			0.36	1.01	14	13.86	14	13.86			OLS		26.3%
PLL			0.13	1.93	18	9.33	18	9.33			PLL		6.3%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (8.21)



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y2 z // inspection
(D' U) R' F D F' // cross
R' U' R y L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' F U F' // 2nd pair
R U R2' U2' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y2 z // inspection
(D' U) R' F D F' // cross
R' U' R y L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' F U F' // 2nd pair
R U R2' U2' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U U' R U R' U R R' U R R' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' U F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.21	71	8.65	73	8.89				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.00	43	8.60	45	9.00			F2L/Total	60.9%	60.6%	61.6%
LL			3.21	28	8.72	28	8.72			LL/Total	39.1%	39.4%	38.4%

Cross+1		1.73	11	6.36	12	6.94			Cross+1/F2L	34.6%	25.6%	26.7%
OLS			2.11	22	10.43	22	10.43			OLS/Total	25.7%	31.0%	30.1%
ZBLL		2.40	21	8.75	21	8.75			ZBLL/LL		74.8%	75.0%	75.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.41	5.80	64	11.03	66	11.38			Total	29.4%

F2L			0.77	4.23	40	9.46	42	9.93			F2L		15.4%
LL			1.64	1.57	24	15.29	24	15.29			LL		51.1%

Cross+1		0.20	1.53	11	7.19	12	7.84			Cross+1	11.6%
OLS			0.61	1.50	19	12.67	19	12.67			OLS		28.9%
ZBLL		1.23	1.17	19	16.24	19	16.24			ZBLL	51.3%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 7.04



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U2' R' L U' // 2nd pair
U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R u // cross
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U2' R' L U' // 2nd pair
U U L2' U' L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' R R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
R' F' r L' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.04	60	8.52	65	9.23				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.21	34	8.08	38	9.03			F2L/Total	59.8%	56.7%	58.5%
LL			2.83	26	9.19	27	9.54			LL/Total	40.2%	43.3%	41.5%

Cross+1		1.44	13	9.03	13	9.03			Cross+1/F2L	34.2%	38.2%	34.2%
OLS			2.30	19	8.26	20	8.70			OLS/Total	32.7%	31.7%	30.8%
PLL			1.60	17	10.63	18	11.25			PLL/LL		56.5%	65.4%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.90	5.14	57	11.09	59	11.48			Total	27.0%

F2L			1.07	3.14	32	10.19	34	10.83			F2L		25.4%
LL			0.83	2.00	25	12.50	25	12.50			LL		29.3%

Cross+1		0.21	1.23	13	10.57	13	10.57			Cross+1	14.6%
OLS			0.69	1.61	18	11.18	18	11.18			OLS		30.0%
PLL			0.57	1.03	16	15.53	16	15.53			PLL		35.6%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.94)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z // inspection
(U' D) r U' R U R // cross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z // inspection
(U' D) r U' R U R // cross
U' R' U' R R' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U x R' U R' D D R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.94	64	9.22	66	9.51				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.04	43	10.64	44	10.89			F2L/Total	58.2%	67.2%	66.7%
LL			2.90	21	7.24	22	7.59			LL/Total	41.8%	32.8%	33.3%

Cross+1		2.04	16	7.84	16	7.84			Cross+1/F2L	50.5%	37.2%	36.4%
OLS			1.94	19	9.79	19	9.79			OLS/Total	28.0%	29.7%	28.8%
PLL			1.43	10	6.99	11	7.69			PLL/LL		49.3%	47.6%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.77	5.17	59	11.41	59	11.41			Total	25.5%

F2L			0.74	3.30	40	12.12	40	12.12			F2L		18.3%
LL			1.03	1.87	19	10.16	19	10.16			LL		35.5%

Cross+1		0.24	1.80	15	8.33	15	8.33			Cross+1	11.8%
OLS			0.60	1.34	17	12.69	17	12.69			OLS		30.9%
PLL			0.53	0.90	9	10.00	9	10.00			PLL		37.1%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.05	59.0	8.37	62.0	8.79				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.20	33.7	8.01	36.3	8.64			F2L/Total	59.6%	57.1%	58.6%
LL			2.85	25.3	8.90	25.7	9.02			LL/Total	40.4%	42.9%	41.4%

Cross+1		1.55	11.3	7.33	11.3	7.33			Cross+1/F2L	36.8%	33.7%	31.2%
OLS			1.91	18.0	9.41	18.7	9.76			OLS/Total	27.1%	30.5%	30.1%
PLL			1.68	16.0	9.54	16.3	9.74			PLL/LL		58.9%	63.2%	63.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.09	4.96	53.3	10.75	54.3	10.95			Total	29.6%

F2L			1.35	2.85	30.3	10.64	31.3	10.99			F2L		32.2%
LL			0.73	2.11	23.0	10.88	23.0	10.88			LL		25.8%

Cross+1		0.45	1.10	11.0	10.00	11.0	10.00			Cross+1	28.9%
OLS			0.57	1.34	16.0	11.94	16.0	11.94			OLS		30.0%
PLL			0.37	1.31	15.0	11.45	15.0	11.45			PLL		21.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.26	62.4	8.60	65.0	8.95				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.33	37.4	8.64	39.6	9.15			F2L/Total	59.6%	59.9%	60.9%
LL			2.93	25.0	8.53	21.2	7.22			LL/Total	40.4%	40.1%	32.6%

Cross+1		1.68	12.2	7.25	12.4	7.37			Cross+1/F2L	38.8%	32.6%	31.3%
OLS			1.96	19.0	9.70	19.4	9.91			OLS/Total	27.0%	30.4%	29.8%
PLL			1.77	15.8	8.92	16.2	9.14			PLL/LL		60.5%	63.2%	76.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.09	5.17	56.6	10.94	57.6	11.14			Total	28.8%

F2L			1.11	3.22	34.2	10.63	35.2	10.95			F2L		25.7%
LL			0.97	1.96	22.4	11.45	22.4	11.45			LL		33.2%

Cross+1		0.36	1.33	11.8	8.90	12.0	9.05			Cross+1	21.2%
OLS			0.59	1.37	16.8	12.24	16.8	12.24			OLS		29.9%
PLL			0.57	1.20	14.6	12.17	14.6	12.17			PLL		32.3%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.94	57	9.22	58	9.51

F2L			4.03	33	10.64	35	10.89
LL			2.78	21	9.22	22	9.54

Cross+1		1.43	9	9.03	9	9.03
OLS			1.37	16	11.68	16	11.68
PLL			1.37	10	10.63	11	11.25
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.77	4.85	51	11.41	52	11.48

F2L			0.74	2.38	27	12.12	28	12.12
LL			0.46	1.57	19	15.29	19	15.29

Cross+1		0.20	0.87	9	12.64	9	12.64
OLS			0.36	1.01	14	13.86	14	13.86
PLL			0.13	0.90	9	16.24	9	16.24
```












Spoiler: (2nd) Lucas Etter - 7.13



*Lucas Etter* (United States) - 7.13 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 6.88



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x2 y // inspection
U' L F' L' R' D L2' D' // cross
y' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x2 y // inspection
U' r U' (r' R') D L2' D' // cross
y' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U U U' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' U R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.88	72	10.47	76	11.05				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.67	42	8.99	44	9.42			F2L/Total	67.9%	58.3%	57.9%
LL			2.21	30	13.57	32	14.48			LL/Total	32.1%	41.7%	42.1%

Cross+1		1.70	13	7.65	13	7.65			Cross+1/F2L	36.4%	31.0%	29.5%
OLS			2.06	24	11.65	25	12.14			OLS/Total	29.9%	33.3%	32.9%
PLL			1.11	18	16.22	19	17.12			PLL/LL		50.2%	60.0%	59.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.51	4.37	65	14.87	64	14.65			Total	36.5%

F2L			1.74	2.93	37	12.63	36	12.29			F2L		37.3%
LL			0.77	1.44	28	19.44	28	19.44			LL		34.8%

Cross+1		0.40	1.30	13	10.00	12	9.23			Cross+1	23.5%
OLS			0.77	1.29	21	16.28	21	16.28			OLS		37.4%
PLL			0.30	0.81	17	20.99	17	20.99			PLL		27.0%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.96



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x2 // inspection
R U D F D2' R' F' D2 // cross
L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x2 // inspection
R U D F D2' R' F' D D // cross
L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' R R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 U' r2' D' r r' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.96	73	9.17	75	9.42				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.24	39	7.44	41	7.82			F2L/Total	65.8%	53.4%	54.7%
LL			2.72	34	12.50	34	12.50			LL/Total	34.2%	46.6%	45.3%

Cross+1		2.60	13	5.00	14	5.38			Cross+1/F2L	49.6%	33.3%	34.1%
OLS			2.00	25	12.50	25	12.50			OLS/Total	25.1%	34.2%	33.3%
PLL			1.30	19	14.62	19	14.62			PLL/LL		47.8%	55.9%	55.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.04	5.92	67	11.32	68	11.49			Total	25.6%

F2L			1.08	4.16	36	8.65	37	8.89			F2L		20.6%
LL			0.96	1.76	31	17.61	31	17.61			LL		35.3%

Cross+1		0.27	2.33	13	5.58	14	6.01			Cross+1	10.4%
OLS			0.60	1.40	22	15.71	22	15.71			OLS		30.0%
PLL			0.37	0.93	19	20.43	19	20.43			PLL		28.5%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 6.54



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x2 // inspection
L' F (U D') R' F R2 D2 // cross
U R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
L' U x' (U D') R' F R2 D D // cross
U R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U U R' U2 R' R R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.54	63	9.63	67	10.24				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.67	32	8.72	35	9.54			F2L/Total	56.1%	50.8%	52.2%
LL			2.87	31	10.80	32	11.15			LL/Total	43.9%	49.2%	47.8%

Cross+1		1.67	15	8.98	17	10.18			Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	46.9%	48.6%
OLS			1.84	19	10.33	19	10.33			OLS/Total	28.1%	30.2%	28.4%
PLL			1.70	19	11.18	20	11.76			PLL/LL		59.2%	61.3%	62.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.95	4.59	57	12.42	59	12.85			Total	29.8%

F2L			1.01	2.66	29	10.90	31	11.65			F2L		27.5%
LL			0.94	1.93	28	14.51	28	14.51			LL		32.8%

Cross+1		0.30	1.37	14	10.22	16	11.68			Cross+1	18.0%
OLS			0.41	1.43	18	12.59	18	12.59			OLS		22.3%
PLL			0.57	1.13	18	15.93	18	15.93			PLL		33.5%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.79)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
U D F R D R' F R D2 // cross
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
L' U L y' U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' F' U' F U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L y U2' L U L' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
R2' R U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
U D F R D R' F R D D // cross
U' U' y U R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
L' U L y' U' U' R' U R R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' U' F' U' F U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L d' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
R2' R U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U z z' R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.79	81	9.22	90	10.24				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.17	48	9.28	55	10.64			F2L/Total	58.8%	59.3%	61.1%
LL			3.62	33	9.12	35	9.67			LL/Total	41.2%	40.7%	38.9%

Cross+1		2.57	18	7.00	21	8.17			Cross+1/F2L	49.7%	37.5%	38.2%
OLS			2.81	29	10.32	30	10.68			OLS/Total	32.0%	35.8%	33.3%
PLL			1.46	12	8.22	14	9.59			PLL/LL		40.3%	36.4%	40.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.22	6.57	77	11.72	83	12.63			Total	25.3%

F2L			1.47	3.70	45	12.16	49	13.24			F2L		28.4%
LL			0.75	2.87	32	11.15	34	11.85			LL		20.7%

Cross+1		1.20	1.37	17	12.41	18	13.14			Cross+1	46.7%
OLS			0.67	2.14	27	12.62	28	13.08			OLS		23.8%
PLL			0.13	1.33	12	9.02	14	10.53			PLL		8.9%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (5.80)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y' x2 // inspection
F B' R' D2' R' U R' // cross
y U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y' x // inspection
(D U') l' D2' R' U R' // cross
d' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 (R U' R' U)2 R U' y F' // 2nd pair
R U R' U2' R U // 3rd pair
R2' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
F R U' R' R R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.80	61	10.52	63	10.86				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.60	35	9.72	37	10.28			F2L/Total	62.1%	57.4%	58.7%
LL			2.20	26	11.82	26	11.82			LL/Total	37.9%	42.6%	41.3%

Cross+1		1.63	10	6.13	10	6.13			Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	28.6%	27.0%
OLS			1.17	14	11.97	14	11.97			OLS/Total	20.2%	23.0%	22.2%
PLL			1.37	19	13.87	19	13.87			PLL/LL		62.3%	73.1%	73.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.46	4.34	58	13.36	59	13.59			Total	25.2%

F2L			0.96	2.64	33	12.50	34	12.88			F2L		26.7%
LL			0.50	1.70	25	14.71	25	14.71			LL		22.7%

Cross+1		0.63	1.00	9	9.00	9	9.00			Cross+1	38.7%
OLS			0.27	0.90	13	14.44	13	14.44			OLS		23.1%
PLL			0.10	1.27	19	14.96	19	14.96			PLL		7.3%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.13	69.3	9.73	72.7	10.20				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.53	37.7	8.32	40.0	8.84			F2L/Total	63.5%	54.3%	55.0%
LL			2.60	31.7	12.18	32.7	12.56			LL/Total	36.5%	45.7%	45.0%

Cross+1		1.99	13.7	6.87	14.7	7.37			Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	36.3%	36.7%
OLS			1.97	22.7	11.53	23.0	11.69			OLS/Total	27.6%	32.7%	31.7%
PLL			1.37	18.7	13.63	19.3	14.11			PLL/LL		52.7%	58.9%	59.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.17	4.96	63.0	12.70	63.7	12.84			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.28	3.25	34.0	10.46	34.7	10.67			F2L		28.2%
LL			0.89	1.71	29.0	16.96	29.0	16.96			LL		34.2%

Cross+1		0.32	1.67	13.3	8.00	14.0	8.40			Cross+1	16.2%
OLS			0.59	1.37	20.3	14.81	20.3	14.81			OLS		30.2%
PLL			0.41	0.96	18.0	18.82	18.0	18.82			PLL		30.2%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.19	70.0	9.73	74.2	10.31				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.47	39.2	8.77	42.4	9.49			F2L/Total	62.1%	56.0%	57.1%
LL			2.72	30.8	11.31	26.5	9.73			LL/Total	37.9%	44.0%	35.7%

Cross+1		2.03	13.8	6.78	15.0	7.37			Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	35.2%	35.4%
OLS			1.98	22.2	11.23	22.6	11.44			OLS/Total	27.5%	31.7%	30.5%
PLL			1.39	17.4	12.54	18.2	13.11			PLL/LL		51.0%	56.5%	68.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.04	5.16	64.8	12.56	66.6	12.91			Total	28.3%

F2L			1.25	3.22	36.0	11.19	37.4	11.62			F2L		28.0%
LL			0.78	1.94	28.8	14.85	29.2	15.05			LL		28.8%

Cross+1		0.56	1.47	13.2	8.96	13.8	9.36			Cross+1	27.5%
OLS			0.54	1.43	20.2	14.11	20.4	14.25			OLS		27.5%
PLL			0.29	1.09	17.0	15.54	17.4	15.90			PLL		21.2%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.80	61	10.52	63	11.05

F2L			3.60	32	9.72	35	10.64
LL			2.20	26	13.57	26	14.48

Cross+1		1.63	10	8.98	10	10.18
OLS			1.17	14	12.50	14	12.50
PLL			1.11	12	16.22	14	17.12
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.46	4.34	57	14.87	59	14.65

F2L			0.96	2.64	29	12.63	31	13.24
LL			0.50	1.44	25	19.44	25	19.44

Cross+1		0.27	1.00	9	12.41	9	13.14
OLS			0.27	0.90	13	16.28	13	16.28
PLL			0.10	0.81	12	20.99	14	20.99
```












Spoiler: (3rd) Max Park - 7.36



*Max Park* (United States) - 7.36 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.78



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y2 // inspection
R D2 F' D' R' // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' F' U' F R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y2 // inspection
R D D F' D' R' // cross
d R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R2' U' R2 R' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' F' U' F R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' U l' f' U (l R) u x' U U' l' U R U' R u' R' R' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.78	62	7.97	67	8.61				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.97	32	8.06	34	8.56			F2L/Total	51.0%	51.6%	50.7%
LL			3.81	30	7.87	33	8.66			LL/Total	49.0%	48.4%	49.3%

Cross+1		1.67	9	5.39	10	5.99			Cross+1/F2L	42.1%	28.1%	29.4%
OLS			2.13	24	11.27	24	11.27			OLS/Total	27.4%	38.7%	35.8%
PLL			2.54	16	6.30	19	7.48			PLL/LL		66.7%	53.3%	57.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.63	6.15	55	8.94	58	9.43			Total	21.0%

F2L			0.85	3.12	29	9.29	30	9.62			F2L		21.4%
LL			0.78	3.03	26	8.58	28	9.24			LL		20.5%

Cross+1		0.36	1.31	8	6.11	9	6.87			Cross+1	21.6%
OLS			0.46	1.67	22	13.17	22	13.17			OLS		21.6%
PLL			0.34	2.20	14	6.36	17	7.73			PLL		13.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.51)



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y' // inspection
F' U' R2' U2' D R D' // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' L F' L' U' L y' U R U' F' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y' // inspection
F' U' R2' (U' D) U' R (U' D') // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' U' R U R' d R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
R' R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U' r' r U r' U' U' r U' r' U' r r' L y' U R U' F' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U U R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.51	76	8.93	80	9.40				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.94	35	8.88	37	9.39			F2L/Total	46.3%	46.1%	46.3%
LL			4.57	41	8.97	43	9.41			LL/Total	53.7%	53.9%	53.8%

Cross+1		1.30	11	8.46	10	7.69			Cross+1/F2L	33.0%	31.4%	27.0%
OLS			3.11	23	7.40	25	8.04			OLS/Total	36.5%	30.3%	31.3%
PLL			1.73	22	12.72	23	13.29			PLL/LL		37.9%	53.7%	53.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.78	5.73	71	12.39	72	12.57			Total	32.7%

F2L			1.11	2.83	32	11.31	31	10.95			F2L		28.2%
LL			1.67	2.90	39	13.45	41	14.14			LL		36.5%

Cross+1		0.30	1.00	11	11.00	10	10.00			Cross+1	23.1%
OLS			1.37	1.74	21	12.07	22	12.64			OLS		44.1%
PLL			0.40	1.33	22	16.54	23	17.29			PLL		23.1%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.03)



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' R2 U R' // partial cross
R U R' D2 y2 U' r U' r' // Xcross
y' R U' R' F' U' F // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R U' x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' R2 U R' // partial cross
R U R' D y D y U' r U' r' // Xcross
y' R U' R' F' U' y L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U U R' U' U' R U' x' R U' l' B // 4th pair
U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.03	53	7.54	61	8.68				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.85	33	6.80	41	8.45			F2L/Total	69.0%	62.3%	67.2%
LL			2.18	20	9.17	20	9.17			LL/Total	31.0%	37.7%	32.8%

Cross+1		2.61	14	5.36	17	6.51			Cross+1/F2L	53.8%	42.4%	41.5%
OLS			1.81	16	8.84	19	10.50			OLS/Total	25.7%	30.2%	31.1%
PLL			1.13	13	11.50	13	11.50			PLL/LL		51.8%	65.0%	65.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.59	5.44	48	8.82	54	9.93			Total	22.6%

F2L			0.85	4.00	31	7.75	37	9.25			F2L		17.5%
LL			0.74	1.44	17	11.81	17	11.81			LL		33.9%

Cross+1		0.24	2.37	14	5.91	17	7.17			Cross+1	9.2%
OLS			0.47	1.34	14	10.45	16	11.94			OLS		26.0%
PLL			0.23	0.90	12	13.33	12	13.33			PLL		20.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 7.26



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
y R U2' R' U' R U' R' y R' F R U' F' // 1st / 2nd pairs
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D D R D // cross
y R U' U' R' U U U R U' R' y R' F R U' F' // 1st / 2nd pairs
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.26	56	7.71	67	9.23				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.10	29	7.07	37	9.02			F2L/Total	56.5%	51.8%	55.2%
LL			3.16	27	8.54	30	9.49			LL/Total	43.5%	48.2%	44.8%

Cross+1		2.96	18	6.08	24	8.11			Cross+1/F2L	72.2%	62.1%	64.9%
OLS			2.20	14	6.36	16	7.27			OLS/Total	30.3%	25.0%	23.9%
PLL			1.40	20	14.29	22	15.71			PLL/LL		44.3%	74.1%	73.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.61	5.65	52	9.20	57	10.09			Total	22.2%

F2L			0.82	3.28	28	8.54	33	10.06			F2L		20.0%
LL			0.79	2.37	24	10.13	24	10.13			LL		25.0%

Cross+1		0.36	2.60	18	6.92	23	8.85			Cross+1	12.2%
OLS			0.53	1.67	13	7.78	13	7.78			OLS		24.1%
PLL			0.23	1.17	19	16.24	20	17.09			PLL		16.4%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.05



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z // inspection
D U' r U' R U R // cross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' (U' D') R U R' D // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' F U R U2' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z // inspection
D U' r U' R U R // cross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' (U' D') R U R' D // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' U' L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U' U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' (R' l') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.05	70	9.93	79	11.21				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.38	46	10.50	53	12.10			F2L/Total	62.1%	65.7%	67.1%
LL			2.67	24	8.99	26	9.74			LL/Total	37.9%	34.3%	32.9%

Cross+1		1.48	14	9.46	15	10.14			Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	30.4%	28.3%
OLS			1.90	23	12.11	26	13.68			OLS/Total	27.0%	32.9%	32.9%
PLL			1.51	13	8.61	13	8.61			PLL/LL		56.6%	54.2%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.48	5.57	66	11.85	73	13.11			Total	21.0%

F2L			0.48	3.90	44	11.28	50	12.82			F2L		11.0%
LL			1.00	1.67	22	13.17	23	13.77			LL		37.5%

Cross+1		0.21	1.27	13	10.24	14	11.02			Cross+1	14.2%
OLS			0.47	1.43	21	14.69	23	16.08			OLS		24.7%
PLL			0.57	0.94	12	12.77	12	12.77			PLL		37.7%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.36	62.7	8.51	71.0	9.64				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.15	35.7	8.59	41.3	9.96			F2L/Total	56.4%	56.9%	58.2%
LL			3.21	27.0	8.40	29.7	9.23			LL/Total	43.6%	43.1%	41.8%

Cross+1		2.04	13.7	6.71	16.3	8.02			Cross+1/F2L	49.1%	38.3%	39.5%
OLS			2.08	20.3	9.79	22.0	10.59			OLS/Total	28.2%	32.4%	31.0%
PLL			1.82	16.3	8.99	18.0	9.91			PLL/LL		56.5%	60.5%	60.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.57	5.79	57.7	9.96	62.7	10.82			Total	21.4%

F2L			0.72	3.43	33.7	9.81	37.7	10.97			F2L		17.3%
LL			0.86	2.36	24.0	10.18	25.0	10.61			LL		26.7%

Cross+1		0.31	1.73	13.0	7.53	15.3	8.88			Cross+1	15.2%
OLS			0.49	1.59	18.7	11.74	19.3	12.16			OLS		23.4%
PLL			0.38	1.44	15.0	10.44	16.3	11.37			PLL		20.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.53	63.4	8.42	70.8	9.41				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.25	35.0	8.24	40.4	9.51			F2L/Total	56.4%	55.2%	57.1%
LL			3.28	28.4	8.66	25.3	7.73			LL/Total	43.6%	44.8%	35.8%

Cross+1		2.00	13.2	6.59	15.2	7.58			Cross+1/F2L	47.2%	37.7%	37.6%
OLS			2.23	20.0	8.97	22.0	9.87			OLS/Total	29.6%	31.5%	31.1%
PLL			1.66	16.8	10.11	18.0	10.83			PLL/LL		50.7%	59.2%	71.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.82	5.71	58.4	10.23	62.8	11.00			Total	24.2%

F2L			0.82	3.43	32.8	9.57	36.2	10.57			F2L		19.4%
LL			1.00	2.28	25.6	11.22	26.6	11.66			LL		30.4%

Cross+1		0.29	1.71	12.8	7.49	14.6	8.54			Cross+1	14.7%
OLS			0.66	1.57	18.2	11.59	19.2	12.23			OLS		29.6%
PLL			0.35	1.31	15.8	12.08	16.8	12.84			PLL		21.3%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.03	53	9.93	61	11.21

F2L			3.94	29	10.50	34	12.10
LL			2.18	20	9.17	20	9.74

Cross+1		1.30	9	9.46	10	10.14
OLS			1.81	14	12.11	16	13.68
PLL			1.13	13	14.29	13	15.71
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.48	5.44	48	12.39	54	13.11

F2L			0.48	2.83	28	11.31	30	12.82
LL			0.74	1.44	17	13.45	17	14.14

Cross+1		0.21	1.00	8	11.00	9	11.02
OLS			0.46	1.34	13	14.69	13	16.08
PLL			0.23	0.90	12	16.54	12	17.29
```












Spoiler: (4th) Mats Valk - 7.37



*Mats Valk* (Netherlands) - 7.37 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (5.98)



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y2 x // inspection
F r2' U' R2 // cross
y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
u' U L' U L D // 2nd pair
U2' R' U2 R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L y' U R U R' // 4th pair
r U R' U' R r' U R U' // OLL
R2' U2' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y2 // inspection
D (r' L') U' R2 // cross
d' R' U' R // 1st pair
u' U L' U L (U' D) // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L d R U R' // 4th pair
r U R' U' R r' U R U' // OLL
R2' U' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.98	52	8.70	55	9.20				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.74	28	7.49	29	7.75			F2L/Total	62.5%	53.8%	52.7%
LL			2.24	24	10.71	26	11.61			LL/Total	37.5%	46.2%	47.3%

Cross+1		1.34	8	5.97	8	5.97			Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	28.6%	27.6%
OLS			1.44	16	11.11	17	11.81			OLS/Total	24.1%	30.8%	30.9%
PLL			1.26	16	12.70	17	13.49			PLL/LL		56.3%	66.7%	65.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.16	4.82	50	10.37	51	10.58			Total	19.4%

F2L			0.78	2.96	27	9.12	27	9.12			F2L		20.9%
LL			0.38	1.86	23	12.37	24	12.90			LL		17.0%

Cross+1		0.38	0.96	8	8.33	8	8.33			Cross+1	28.4%
OLS			0.27	1.17	15	12.82	16	13.68			OLS		18.8%
PLL			0.00	1.26	16	12.70	17	13.49			PLL		0.0%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.57



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x' y' // inspection
R' F L F // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U2 R U2' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x' y' // inspection
R' F L F // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
d U U' R R' U R U' R' U R R' U U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
d d R U2' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.57	72	9.51	74	9.78				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.98	49	9.84	51	10.24			F2L/Total	65.8%	68.1%	68.9%
LL			2.59	23	8.88	23	8.88			LL/Total	34.2%	31.9%	31.1%

Cross+1		1.34	12	8.96	12	8.96			Cross+1/F2L	26.9%	24.5%	23.5%
OLS			1.47	16	10.88	17	11.56			OLS/Total	19.4%	22.2%	23.0%
PLL			1.93	16	8.29	16	8.29			PLL/LL		74.5%	69.6%	69.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.59	4.98	65	13.05	65	13.05			Total	34.2%

F2L			1.80	3.18	44	13.84	44	13.84			F2L		36.1%
LL			0.79	1.80	21	11.67	21	11.67			LL		30.5%

Cross+1		0.50	0.84	11	13.10	11	13.10			Cross+1	37.3%
OLS			0.43	1.04	14	13.46	14	13.46			OLS		29.3%
PLL			0.50	1.43	16	11.19	16	11.19			PLL		25.9%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (9.42+)



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

x y' // inspection
F' D L D R' (U' D) F' D // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

x y' // inspection
F' D L D R' (U' D) F' D // cross
(U' D) L' U L L' U' L D' L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' U' R R2' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.42	68	9.16	70	9.43				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.11	42	8.22	43	8.41			F2L/Total	68.9%	61.8%	61.4%
LL			2.31	26	11.26	27	11.69			LL/Total	31.1%	38.2%	38.6%

Cross+1		3.07	19	6.19	19	6.19			Cross+1/F2L	60.1%	45.2%	44.2%
OLS			1.76	23	13.07	24	13.64			OLS/Total	23.7%	33.8%	34.3%
PLL			1.14	11	9.65	11	9.65			PLL/LL		49.4%	42.3%	40.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.25	6.17	64	10.37	66	10.70			Total	16.8%

F2L			0.74	4.37	39	8.92	40	9.15			F2L		14.5%
LL			0.51	1.80	25	13.89	26	14.44			LL		22.1%

Cross+1		0.54	2.53	18	7.11	18	7.11			Cross+1	17.6%
OLS			0.06	1.70	21	12.35	22	12.94			OLS		3.4%
PLL			0.37	0.77	11	14.29	11	14.29			PLL		32.5%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 6.12



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

x y2 // inspection
U' R2' D L' D R D2 // cross
F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U'R2 U R' // 3rd / 4th pairs
U2' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

x y2 // inspection
U' R2' D x r' D R D D // cross
F' U' F U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd/ 4th pairs
U' U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.12	51	8.33	53	8.66				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.84	28	7.29	31	8.07			F2L/Total	62.7%	54.9%	58.5%
LL			2.28	23	10.09	22	9.65			LL/Total	37.3%	45.1%	41.5%

Cross+1		2.21	14	6.33	16	7.24			Cross+1/F2L	57.6%	50.0%	51.6%
OLS			26.38	10	0.38	10	0.38			OLS/Total	431.0%	19.6%	18.9%
PLL			1.27	16	12.60	15	11.81			PLL/LL		55.7%	69.6%	68.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.04	4.08	46	11.27	46	11.27			Total	33.3%

F2L			1.23	2.61	26	9.96	28	10.73			F2L		32.0%
LL			0.81	1.47	20	13.61	18	12.24			LL		35.5%

Cross+1		0.47	1.74	14	8.05	16	9.20			Cross+1	21.3%
OLS			25.45	0.93	9	9.68	8	8.60			OLS		96.5%
PLL			0.40	0.87	15	17.24	14	16.09			PLL		31.5%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 8.41



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z // inspection
(U' D) r U' R U R // cross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R2' U2 R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U // setup
U L F l' U' R r' U R U R' // VLS
U2' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z // inspection
(U' D) r U' R U R // cross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' U' R U R' R' U2 R2 U' U R' U' R' U' // 3rd pair
R2 U' R' U R U' R' U U' R U' R' U // setup
U L F l' U' R r' U R U R' // VLS
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.41	75	8.92	79	9.39				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			6.77	60	8.86	63	9.31			F2L/Total	80.5%	80.0%	79.7%
LL			1.64	15	9.15	16	9.76			LL/Total	19.5%	20.0%	20.3%

Cross+1		1.80	14	7.78	14	7.78			Cross+1/F2L	26.6%	23.3%	22.2%
OLS			2.14	22	10.28	24	11.21			OLS/Total	25.4%	29.3%	30.4%
PLL			1.53	15	9.80	16	10.46			PLL/LL		93.3%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.43	6.98	71	10.17	73	10.46			Total	17.0%

F2L			0.72	6.05	58	9.59	60	9.92			F2L		10.6%
LL			0.71	0.93	13	13.98	13	13.98			LL		43.3%

Cross+1		0.33	1.47	13	8.84	13	8.84			Cross+1	18.3%
OLS			0.00	2.14	22	10.28	24	11.21			OLS		0.0%
PLL			0.60	0.93	14	15.05	14	15.05			PLL		39.2%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.04	63.7	9.05	65.7	9.33				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.64	39.7	8.54	41.7	8.97			F2L/Total	66.0%	62.3%	63.5%
LL			2.39	24.0	10.03	24.0	10.03			LL/Total	34.0%	37.7%	36.5%

Cross+1		2.21	15.0	6.80	15.7	7.10			Cross+1/F2L	47.5%	37.8%	37.6%
OLS			9.87	16.3	1.65	17.0	1.72			OLS/Total	140.3%	25.7%	25.9%
PLL			1.45	14.3	9.91	14.0	9.68			PLL/LL		60.4%	59.7%	58.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.96	5.08	58.3	11.49	59.0	11.62			Total	27.9%

F2L			1.26	3.39	36.3	10.73	37.3	11.02			F2L		27.1%
LL			0.70	1.69	22.0	13.02	21.7	12.82			LL		29.4%

Cross+1		0.50	1.70	14.3	8.41	15.0	8.81			Cross+1	22.8%
OLS			8.65	1.22	14.7	11.99	14.7	11.99			OLS		87.6%
PLL			0.42	1.02	14.0	13.68	13.7	13.36			PLL		29.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.10	63.6	8.96	66.2	9.32				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.89	41.4	8.47	43.4	8.88			F2L/Total	68.8%	65.1%	65.6%
LL			2.21	22.2	10.04	19.0	8.59			LL/Total	31.2%	34.9%	28.7%

Cross+1		1.95	13.4	6.86	13.8	7.07			Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	32.4%	31.8%
OLS			6.64	17.4	2.62	18.4	2.77			OLS/Total	93.5%	27.4%	27.8%
PLL			1.43	14.8	10.38	15.0	10.52			PLL/LL		64.5%	66.7%	78.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.69	5.41	59.2	10.95	60.2	11.14			Total	23.9%

F2L			1.05	3.83	38.8	10.12	39.8	10.38			F2L		21.6%
LL			0.64	1.57	20.4	12.98	20.4	12.98			LL		28.9%

Cross+1		0.44	1.51	12.8	8.49	13.2	8.75			Cross+1	22.7%
OLS			5.24	1.40	16.2	11.60	16.8	12.03			OLS		79.0%
PLL			0.37	1.05	14.4	13.69	14.4	13.69			PLL		26.2%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.98	51	9.51	53	9.78

F2L			3.74	28	9.84	29	10.24
LL			1.64	15	11.26	16	11.69

Cross+1		1.34	8	8.96	8	8.96
OLS			1.44	10	13.07	10	13.64
PLL			1.14	11	12.70	11	13.49
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.16	4.08	46	13.05	46	13.05

F2L			0.72	2.61	26	13.84	27	13.84
LL			0.38	0.93	13	13.98	13	14.44

Cross+1		0.33	0.84	8	13.10	8	13.10
OLS			0.00	0.93	9	13.46	8	13.68
PLL			0.00	0.77	11	17.24	11	16.09
```












Spoiler: (5th) Luke Garrett - 7.40



*Luke Garrett* (United States) - 7.40 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.63



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y x // inspection
R' L D' L2' // cross
y' U' R' U R D2 // 1st pair
y' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' y' U R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U L U2 L' U' L U' L2' U R U' L U R' // COLL
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y x // inspection
R' L D' L2' // cross
y' U' R' U R D (U' D) // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R U' R' d R' U R // 3rd pair
y' y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U L U2 L' U' L U' L2' U R U' L U R' // COLL
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.63	51	6.68	57	7.47				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.47	29	6.49	35	7.83			F2L/Total	58.6%	56.9%	61.4%
LL			3.16	22	6.96	22	6.96			LL/Total	41.4%	43.1%	38.6%

Cross+1		1.51	9	5.96	10	6.62			Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	31.0%	28.6%
OLS			3.44	22	6.40	24	6.98			OLS/Total	45.1%	43.1%	42.1%
PLL			1.03	8	7.77	8	7.77			PLL/LL		32.6%	36.4%	36.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.86	4.77	45	9.43	45	9.43			Total	37.5%

F2L			1.94	2.53	25	9.88	25	9.88			F2L		43.4%
LL			0.92	2.24	20	8.93	20	8.93			LL		29.1%

Cross+1		0.17	1.34	8	5.97	8	5.97			Cross+1	11.3%
OLS			1.51	1.93	20	10.36	20	10.36			OLS		43.9%
PLL			0.26	0.77	7	9.09	7	9.09			PLL		25.2%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.23)



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
D' R F' D R' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
(R U' R' U R R' U' R U R' y' y)
L U' L' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U2 x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
D' l D' B l' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
(R U' R' U R R' U' R U R' y' y)
L U' L' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U2 (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' (x z' y x y) R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.23	66	8.02	70	8.51				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.30	47	8.87	51	9.62			F2L/Total	64.4%	71.2%	72.9%
LL			2.93	19	6.48	19	6.48			LL/Total	35.6%	28.8%	27.1%

Cross+1		1.33	13	9.77	13	9.77			Cross+1/F2L	25.1%	27.7%	25.5%
OLS			1.27	16	12.60	16	12.60			OLS/Total	15.4%	24.2%	22.9%
PLL			1.27	11	8.66	11	8.66			PLL/LL		43.3%	57.9%	57.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.30	5.93	61	10.29	65	10.96			Total	27.9%

F2L			0.51	4.79	45	9.39	49	10.23			F2L		9.6%
LL			1.79	1.14	16	14.04	16	14.04			LL		61.1%

Cross+1		0.27	1.06	12	11.32	12	11.32			Cross+1	20.3%
OLS			0.51	0.76	15	19.74	15	19.74			OLS		40.2%
PLL			0.53	0.74	9	12.16	9	12.16			PLL		41.7%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.49



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y2 z // inspection
B' R D' R' D2 R' D // missed cross
U' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
y U2' R U2' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
M2' U2 M2' // fix cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y2 z // inspection
B' R D' R' D D R' D // missed cross
U' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
y U' U' R U' U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' R U' U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
M2' U2 M' M' // fix cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 l' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.49	64	8.54	71	9.48				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.44	35	7.88	42	9.46			F2L/Total	59.3%	54.7%	59.2%
LL			3.05	29	9.51	29	9.51			LL/Total	40.7%	45.3%	40.8%

Cross+1		1.73	13	7.51	15	8.67			Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	37.1%	35.7%
OLS			1.53	18	11.76	19	12.42			OLS/Total	20.4%	28.1%	26.8%
PLL			2.14	19	8.88	19	8.88			PLL/LL		70.2%	65.5%	65.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.15	4.34	55	12.67	59	13.59			Total	42.1%

F2L			1.57	2.87	31	10.80	36	12.54			F2L		35.4%
LL			1.58	1.47	24	16.33	23	15.65			LL		51.8%

Cross+1		0.43	1.30	12	9.23	14	10.77			Cross+1	24.9%
OLS			0.66	0.87	16	18.39	17	19.54			OLS		43.1%
PLL			1.14	1.00	15	15.00	14	14.00			PLL		53.3%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 7.08



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y' x // inspection
U R2' F' L D2' // cross
R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y U' L' U L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y' x // inspection
U R2' F' L D' D' // cross
R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y U' L' U L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U U L // OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.08	50	7.06	56	7.91				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.11	26	6.33	31	7.54			F2L/Total	58.1%	52.0%	55.4%
LL			2.97	24	8.08	25	8.42			LL/Total	41.9%	48.0%	44.6%

Cross+1		1.64	10	6.10	12	7.32			Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	38.5%	38.7%
OLS			1.77	11	6.21	13	7.34			OLS/Total	25.0%	22.0%	23.2%
PLL			1.43	16	11.19	16	11.19			PLL/LL		48.1%	66.7%	64.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.29	4.79	47	9.81	50	10.44			Total	32.3%

F2L			1.25	2.86	25	8.74	27	9.44			F2L		30.4%
LL			1.04	1.93	22	11.40	23	11.92			LL		35.0%

Cross+1		0.21	1.43	10	6.99	12	8.39			Cross+1	12.8%
OLS			0.57	1.20	10	8.33	11	9.17			OLS		32.2%
PLL			0.50	0.93	16	17.20	16	17.20			PLL		35.0%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.78)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y' x // inspection
F' L' R2 D // cross
U' R' U' R U2' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y' x2 // inspection
U' L' (l R) (U' D) // cross
R' U' R U' y' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.78	61	9.00	65	9.59				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.18	35	8.37	39	9.33			F2L/Total	61.7%	57.4%	60.0%
LL			2.60	26	10.00	26	10.00			LL/Total	38.3%	42.6%	40.0%

Cross+1		1.91	12	6.28	13	6.81			Cross+1/F2L	45.7%	34.3%	33.3%
OLS			1.87	17	9.09	19	10.16			OLS/Total	27.6%	27.9%	29.2%
PLL			1.36	17	12.50	17	12.50			PLL/LL		52.3%	65.4%	65.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.71	5.07	56	11.05	59	11.64			Total	25.2%

F2L			0.75	3.43	33	9.62	36	10.50			F2L		17.9%
LL			0.96	1.64	23	14.02	23	14.02			LL		36.9%

Cross+1		0.18	1.73	12	6.94	13	7.51			Cross+1	9.4%
OLS			0.63	1.24	15	12.10	16	12.90			OLS		33.7%
PLL			0.46	0.90	16	17.78	16	17.78			PLL		33.8%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.40	55.0	7.43	61.3	8.29				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.34	30.0	6.91	36.0	8.29			F2L/Total	58.6%	54.5%	58.7%
LL			3.06	25.0	8.17	25.3	8.28			LL/Total	41.4%	45.5%	41.3%

Cross+1		1.63	10.7	6.56	12.3	7.58			Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	35.6%	34.3%
OLS			2.25	17.0	7.57	18.7	8.31			OLS/Total	30.4%	30.9%	30.4%
PLL			1.53	14.3	9.35	14.3	9.35			PLL/LL		50.1%	57.3%	56.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.77	4.63	49.0	10.58	51.3	11.08			Total	37.4%

F2L			1.59	2.75	27.0	9.81	29.3	10.65			F2L		36.6%
LL			1.18	1.88	22.0	11.70	22.0	11.70			LL		38.6%

Cross+1		0.27	1.36	10.0	7.37	11.3	8.35			Cross+1	16.6%
OLS			0.91	1.33	15.3	11.50	16.0	12.00			OLS		40.7%
PLL			0.63	0.90	12.7	14.07	12.3	13.70			PLL		41.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.44	58.4	7.85	63.8	8.57				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.50	34.4	7.64	39.6	8.80			F2L/Total	60.5%	58.9%	62.1%
LL			2.94	24.0	8.16	20.2	6.85			LL/Total	39.5%	41.1%	31.6%

Cross+1		1.62	11.4	7.02	12.6	7.76			Cross+1/F2L	36.1%	33.1%	31.8%
OLS			1.98	16.8	8.50	18.2	9.21			OLS/Total	26.6%	28.8%	28.5%
PLL			1.45	14.2	9.82	14.2	9.82			PLL/LL		49.2%	59.2%	70.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.46	4.98	52.8	10.60	55.6	11.16			Total	33.1%

F2L			1.20	3.30	31.8	9.65	34.6	10.50			F2L		26.8%
LL			1.26	1.68	21.0	12.47	21.0	12.47			LL		42.8%

Cross+1		0.25	1.37	10.8	7.87	11.8	8.60			Cross+1	15.5%
OLS			0.78	1.20	15.2	12.67	15.8	13.17			OLS		39.3%
PLL			0.58	0.87	12.6	14.52	12.4	14.29			PLL		40.0%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.78	50	9.00	56	9.59

F2L			4.11	26	8.87	31	9.62
LL			2.60	19	10.00	19	10.00

Cross+1		1.33	9	9.77	10	9.77
OLS			1.27	11	12.60	13	12.60
PLL			1.03	8	12.50	8	12.50
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.71	4.34	45	12.67	45	13.59

F2L			0.51	2.53	25	10.80	25	12.54
LL			0.92	1.14	16	16.33	16	15.65

Cross+1		0.17	1.06	8	11.32	8	11.32
OLS			0.51	0.76	10	19.74	11	19.74
PLL			0.26	0.74	7	17.78	7	17.78
```












Spoiler: (6th) Drew Brads - 7.58



*Drew Brads* (United States) - 7.58 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.55



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y // inspection
B D2 R' D' B' // cross
R' U2' R // 1st pair
U L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y // inspection
B D2 R' D' B' // cross
R' U2' R // 1st pair
y' U' U' y U' L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
d L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U U R U2' (R' l') U l F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2' l' f' U (l R) u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.55	54	7.15	59	7.81				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.47	30	6.71	34	7.61			F2L/Total	59.2%	55.6%	57.6%
LL			3.08	24	7.79	25	8.12			LL/Total	40.8%	44.4%	42.4%

Cross+1		1.57	8	5.10	8	5.10			Cross+1/F2L	35.1%	26.7%	23.5%
OLS			1.60	17	10.63	18	11.25			OLS/Total	21.2%	31.5%	30.5%
PLL			1.87	14	7.49	14	7.49			PLL/LL		60.7%	58.3%	56.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.90	4.65	49	10.54	51	10.97			Total	38.4%

F2L			1.86	2.61	28	10.73	30	11.49			F2L		41.6%
LL			1.04	2.04	21	10.29	21	10.29			LL		33.8%

Cross+1		0.40	1.17	8	6.84	8	6.84			Cross+1	25.5%
OLS			0.63	0.97	16	16.49	16	16.49			OLS		39.4%
PLL			0.40	1.47	13	8.84	13	8.84			PLL		21.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.86)



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R2 D' R' F D // cross
R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L U L' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x' y2 // inspection
(R l) D' R' F D // cross
R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U' U L U L' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
U y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' F U U' U U' U R U' l' U' l // OLL
U' U' x R2' D2 R D D' U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.86	60	6.77	67	7.56				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.60	36	7.83	40	8.70			F2L/Total	51.9%	60.0%	59.7%
LL			4.26	24	5.63	27	6.34			LL/Total	48.1%	40.0%	40.3%

Cross+1		1.40	12	8.57	12	8.57			Cross+1/F2L	30.4%	33.3%	30.0%
OLS			2.37	20	8.44	21	8.86			OLS/Total	26.7%	33.3%	31.3%
PLL			2.50	11	4.40	14	5.60			PLL/LL		58.7%	45.8%	51.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.54	5.32	56	10.53	57	10.71			Total	40.0%

F2L			2.01	2.59	33	12.74	33	12.74			F2L		43.7%
LL			1.53	2.73	23	8.42	24	8.79			LL		35.9%

Cross+1		0.27	1.13	12	10.62	12	10.62			Cross+1	19.3%
OLS			0.50	1.87	20	10.70	20	10.70			OLS		21.1%
PLL			1.14	1.36	10	7.35	11	8.09			PLL		45.6%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.34



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' R2 U2' R' u2' U R' F R // Xcross
R U R' U L' U' L y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' R2 U2' R' u' u' U R' F R // Xcross
R U R' U L' U' L y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' U' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.34	55	7.49	62	8.45				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.57	28	7.84	31	8.68			F2L/Total	48.6%	50.9%	50.0%
LL			3.77	27	7.16	31	8.22			LL/Total	51.4%	49.1%	50.0%

Cross+1		1.67	11	6.59	12	7.19			Cross+1/F2L	46.8%	39.3%	38.7%
OLS			2.16	17	7.87	19	8.80			OLS/Total	29.4%	30.9%	30.6%
PLL			1.77	13	7.34	15	8.47			PLL/LL		46.9%	48.1%	48.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.28	5.06	51	10.08	53	10.47			Total	31.1%

F2L			0.77	2.80	27	9.64	29	10.36			F2L		21.6%
LL			1.51	2.26	24	10.62	24	10.62			LL		40.1%

Cross+1		0.27	1.40	11	7.86	12	8.57			Cross+1	16.2%
OLS			0.80	1.36	16	11.76	16	11.76			OLS		37.0%
PLL			0.64	1.13	12	10.62	12	10.62			PLL		36.2%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 7.85



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
U R U2' R' y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R y U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R (U D) // cross
R U2' R' d L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R y U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' r U r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.85	65	8.28	67	8.54				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.54	36	7.93	38	8.37			F2L/Total	57.8%	55.4%	56.7%
LL			3.31	29	8.76	29	8.76			LL/Total	42.2%	44.6%	43.3%

Cross+1		2.10	14	6.67	13	6.19			Cross+1/F2L	46.3%	38.9%	34.2%
OLS			2.67	22	8.24	23	8.61			OLS/Total	34.0%	33.8%	34.3%
PLL			1.37	15	10.95	15	10.95			PLL/LL		41.4%	51.7%	51.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.74	5.11	60	11.74	61	11.94			Total	34.9%

F2L			1.14	3.40	33	9.71	34	10.00			F2L		25.1%
LL			1.60	1.71	27	15.79	27	15.79			LL		48.3%

Cross+1		0.30	1.80	14	7.78	13	7.22			Cross+1	14.3%
OLS			1.33	1.34	20	14.93	21	15.67			OLS		49.8%
PLL			0.43	0.94	15	15.96	15	15.96			PLL		31.4%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.54)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
(U' D) r' D2' L2' // cross
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y L' U L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U l' U l F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.54	59	9.02	61	9.33				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.57	33	9.24	35	9.80			F2L/Total	54.6%	55.9%	57.4%
LL			2.97	26	8.75	26	8.75			LL/Total	45.4%	44.1%	42.6%

Cross+1		1.66	15	9.04	15	9.04			Cross+1/F2L	46.5%	45.5%	42.9%
OLS			2.10	15	7.14	16	7.62			OLS/Total	32.1%	25.4%	26.2%
PLL			1.11	14	12.61	14	12.61			PLL/LL		37.4%	53.8%	53.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.07	4.47	56	12.53	56	12.53			Total	31.7%

F2L			1.14	2.43	32	13.17	32	13.17			F2L		31.9%
LL			0.93	2.04	24	11.76	24	11.76			LL		31.3%

Cross+1		0.46	1.20	15	12.50	15	12.50			Cross+1	27.7%
OLS			0.50	1.60	14	8.75	14	8.75			OLS		23.8%
PLL			0.47	0.64	13	20.31	13	20.31			PLL		42.3%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.58	58.0	7.65	62.7	8.27				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.19	31.3	7.47	34.3	8.19			F2L/Total	55.3%	54.0%	54.8%
LL			3.39	26.7	7.87	28.3	8.37			LL/Total	44.7%	46.0%	45.2%

Cross+1		1.78	11.0	6.18	11.0	6.18			Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	35.1%	32.0%
OLS			2.14	18.7	8.71	20.0	9.33			OLS/Total	28.3%	32.2%	31.9%
PLL			1.67	14.0	8.38	14.7	8.78			PLL/LL		49.3%	52.5%	51.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.64	4.94	53.3	10.80	55.0	11.13			Total	34.8%

F2L			1.26	2.94	29.3	9.99	31.0	10.56			F2L		30.0%
LL			1.38	2.00	24.0	11.98	24.0	11.98			LL		40.8%

Cross+1		0.32	1.46	11.0	7.55	11.0	7.55			Cross+1	18.2%
OLS			0.92	1.22	17.3	14.17	17.7	14.44			OLS		42.9%
PLL			0.49	1.18	13.3	11.30	13.3	11.30			PLL		29.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.63	58.6	7.68	63.2	8.29				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.15	32.6	7.86	35.6	8.58			F2L/Total	54.4%	55.6%	56.3%
LL			3.48	26.0	7.48	23.0	6.61			LL/Total	45.6%	44.4%	36.4%

Cross+1		1.68	12.0	7.14	12.0	7.14			Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	36.8%	33.7%
OLS			2.18	18.2	8.35	19.4	8.90			OLS/Total	28.6%	31.1%	30.7%
PLL			1.72	13.4	7.77	14.4	8.35			PLL/LL		49.6%	51.5%	62.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.71	4.92	54.4	11.05	55.6	11.30			Total	35.5%

F2L			1.38	2.77	30.6	11.06	31.6	11.42			F2L		33.3%
LL			1.32	2.16	23.8	11.04	24.0	11.13			LL		38.0%

Cross+1		0.34	1.34	12.0	8.96	12.0	8.96			Cross+1	20.2%
OLS			0.75	1.43	17.2	12.04	17.4	12.18			OLS		34.5%
PLL			0.62	1.11	12.6	11.37	12.8	11.55			PLL		35.7%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.54	54	9.02	59	9.33

F2L			3.57	28	9.24	31	9.80
LL			2.97	24	8.76	25	8.76

Cross+1		1.40	8	9.04	8	9.04
OLS			1.60	15	10.63	16	11.25
PLL			1.11	11	12.61	14	12.61
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		2.07	4.47	49	12.53	51	12.53

F2L			0.77	2.43	27	13.17	29	13.17
LL			0.93	1.71	21	15.79	21	15.79

Cross+1		0.27	1.13	8	12.50	8	12.50
OLS			0.50	0.97	14	16.49	14	16.49
PLL			0.40	0.64	10	20.31	11	20.31
```












Spoiler: (7th) Dylan Miller - 7.60



*Dylan Miller* (United States) - 7.60 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (6.41)



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L F' D' R' D R' F R D // cross
y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L F' D' R' D R' F R E' // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U r U R' U' L' U R (x' F') // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.41	58	9.05	60	9.36				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.98	33	8.29	35	8.79			F2L/Total	62.1%	56.9%	58.3%
LL			2.43	25	10.29	25	10.29			LL/Total	37.9%	43.1%	41.7%

Cross+1		1.92	12	6.25	12	6.25			Cross+1/F2L	48.2%	36.4%	34.3%
OLS			1.67	19	11.38	19	11.38			OLS/Total	26.1%	32.8%	31.7%
PLL			1.46	16	10.96	16	10.96			PLL/LL		60.1%	64.0%	64.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		0.97	5.44	56	10.29	57	10.48			Total	15.1%

F2L			0.51	3.47	33	9.51	34	9.80			F2L		12.8%
LL			0.46	1.97	23	11.68	23	11.68			LL		18.9%

Cross+1		0.28	1.64	12	7.32	12	7.32			Cross+1	14.6%
OLS			0.17	1.50	18	12.00	18	12.00			OLS		10.2%
PLL			0.23	1.23	15	12.20	15	12.20			PLL		15.8%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.43



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
U' R' D' R2 F D // cross
y' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
(U' L' U L)3 // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
U' R' D' R2 F D // cross
R R' y' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
(U' L' U L)3 // 2nd pair
y' U' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R R' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.43	73	9.83	77	10.36				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.73	45	9.51	48	10.15			F2L/Total	63.7%	61.6%	62.3%
LL			2.70	28	10.37	29	10.74			LL/Total	36.3%	38.4%	37.7%

Cross+1		2.13	16	7.51	17	7.98			Cross+1/F2L	45.0%	35.6%	35.4%
OLS			1.57	18	11.46	20	12.74			OLS/Total	21.1%	24.7%	26.0%
PLL			1.74	18	10.34	18	10.34			PLL/LL		64.4%	64.3%	62.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.45	4.98	60	12.05	61	12.25			Total	33.0%

F2L			1.63	3.10	37	11.94	37	11.94			F2L		34.5%
LL			0.82	1.88	23	12.23	24	12.77			LL		30.4%

Cross+1		0.66	1.47	13	8.84	13	8.84			Cross+1	31.0%
OLS			0.40	1.17	16	13.68	17	14.53			OLS		25.5%
PLL			0.53	1.21	15	12.40	15	12.40			PLL		30.5%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.10



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y // inspection
U' F R' D F R D' // cross
y U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U2' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y // inspection
U' F R' D F R y D' // cross
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' x' F' R' r U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f R' R2 U R' U' f' // OLL
U2' U U R U R' (U' D) R R U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.10	61	7.53	68	8.40				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.89	37	7.57	42	8.59			F2L/Total	60.4%	60.7%	61.8%
LL			3.21	24	7.48	26	8.10			LL/Total	39.6%	39.3%	38.2%

Cross+1		2.05	15	7.32	16	7.80			Cross+1/F2L	41.9%	40.5%	38.1%
OLS			2.17	15	6.91	15	6.91			OLS/Total	26.8%	24.6%	22.1%
PLL			2.00	17	8.50	19	9.50			PLL/LL		62.3%	70.8%	73.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.40	5.70	56	9.82	60	10.53			Total	29.6%

F2L			1.05	3.84	34	8.85	37	9.64			F2L		21.5%
LL			1.35	1.86	22	11.83	23	12.37			LL		42.1%

Cross+1		0.48	1.57	14	8.92	15	9.55			Cross+1	23.4%
OLS			0.57	1.60	14	8.75	14	8.75			OLS		26.3%
PLL			0.87	1.13	15	13.27	16	14.16			PLL		43.5%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.19)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
U R' U' R2 U R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U2' R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R (U D) // cross
R' U' R2 U R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U2' R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R' F' R r' F' r U R' F R // OLL
R' R U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.19	73	8.91	77	9.40				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.04	44	8.73	47	9.33			F2L/Total	61.5%	60.3%	61.0%
LL			3.15	29	9.21	30	9.52			LL/Total	38.5%	39.7%	39.0%

Cross+1		1.84	16	8.70	15	8.15			Cross+1/F2L	36.5%	36.4%	31.9%
OLS			2.54	22	8.66	25	9.84			OLS/Total	31.0%	30.1%	32.5%
PLL			1.73	19	10.98	19	10.98			PLL/LL		54.9%	65.5%	63.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.72	5.47	65	11.88	66	12.07			Total	33.2%

F2L			1.27	3.77	41	10.88	41	10.88			F2L		25.2%
LL			1.45	1.70	24	14.12	25	14.71			LL		46.0%

Cross+1		0.21	1.63	16	9.82	15	9.20			Cross+1	11.4%
OLS			0.83	1.71	20	11.70	22	12.87			OLS		32.7%
PLL			0.97	0.76	16	21.05	16	21.05			PLL		56.1%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.28



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y2 // inspection
D' L F D' U R' D2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y U2' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL(CP)
U' M2' U M' U2' M U M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y2 // inspection
D' L F D' U R' D2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
d' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' U R U2' R' U R R' R U' R' // 4th pair
U U2' r' F' F U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL(CP)
U' M2' U M' U2' M U M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.28	62	8.52	65	8.93				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.44	40	9.01	43	9.68			F2L/Total	61.0%	64.5%	66.2%
LL			2.84	22	7.75	22	7.75			LL/Total	39.0%	35.5%	33.8%

Cross+1		1.57	15	9.55	15	9.55			Cross+1/F2L	35.4%	37.5%	34.9%
OLS			3.37	26	7.72	27	8.01			OLS/Total	46.3%	41.9%	41.5%
PLL			0.90	9	10.00	9	10.00			PLL/LL		31.7%	40.9%	40.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.54	4.74	55	11.60	55	11.60			Total	34.9%

F2L			1.51	2.93	37	12.63	37	12.63			F2L		34.0%
LL			1.03	1.81	18	9.94	18	9.94			LL		36.3%

Cross+1		0.24	1.33	14	10.53	14	10.53			Cross+1	15.3%
OLS			1.13	2.24	24	10.71	24	10.71			OLS		33.5%
PLL			0.33	0.57	8	14.04	8	14.04			PLL		36.7%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.60	65.3	8.59	70.0	9.21				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.69	40.7	8.68	44.3	9.46			F2L/Total	61.6%	62.2%	63.3%
LL			2.92	24.7	8.46	25.7	8.80			LL/Total	38.4%	37.8%	36.7%

Cross+1		1.92	15.3	8.00	16.0	8.35			Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	37.7%	36.1%
OLS			2.37	19.7	8.30	20.7	8.72			OLS/Total	31.2%	30.1%	29.5%
PLL			1.55	14.7	9.48	15.3	9.91			PLL/LL		53.0%	59.5%	59.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.46	5.14	57.0	11.09	58.7	11.41			Total	32.4%

F2L			1.40	3.29	36.0	10.94	37.0	11.25			F2L		29.8%
LL			1.07	1.85	21.0	11.35	21.7	11.71			LL		36.6%

Cross+1		0.46	1.46	13.7	9.38	14.0	9.61			Cross+1	24.0%
OLS			0.70	1.67	18.0	10.78	18.3	10.98			OLS		29.5%
PLL			0.58	0.97	12.7	13.06	13.0	13.40			PLL		37.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.48	65.4	8.74	69.4	9.28				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.62	39.8	8.62	43.0	9.32			F2L/Total	61.7%	60.9%	62.0%
LL			2.87	25.6	8.93	22.0	7.68			LL/Total	38.3%	39.1%	31.7%

Cross+1		1.90	14.8	7.78	15.0	7.89			Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	37.2%	34.9%
OLS			2.26	20.0	8.83	21.2	9.36			OLS/Total	30.3%	30.6%	30.5%
PLL			1.57	15.8	10.09	16.2	10.34			PLL/LL		54.6%	61.7%	73.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.22	5.27	58.4	11.09	59.8	11.36			Total	29.6%

F2L			1.19	3.42	36.4	10.64	37.2	10.87			F2L		25.9%
LL			1.02	1.84	22.0	11.93	22.6	12.26			LL		35.7%

Cross+1		0.37	1.53	13.8	9.03	13.8	9.03			Cross+1	19.7%
OLS			0.62	1.64	18.4	11.19	19.0	11.56			OLS		27.4%
PLL			0.59	0.98	13.8	14.08	14.0	14.29			PLL		37.4%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.41	58	9.83	60	10.36

F2L			3.98	33	9.51	35	10.15
LL			2.43	22	10.37	22	10.74

Cross+1		1.57	12	9.55	12	9.55
OLS			1.57	15	11.46	15	12.74
PLL			0.90	9	10.98	9	10.98
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		0.97	4.74	55	12.05	55	12.25

F2L			0.51	2.93	33	12.63	34	12.63
LL			0.46	1.70	18	14.12	18	14.71

Cross+1		0.21	1.33	12	10.53	12	10.53
OLS			0.17	1.17	14	13.68	14	14.53
PLL			0.23	0.57	8	21.05	8	21.05
```












Spoiler: (8th) Max Siauw - 7.63



*Max Siauw* (United States) - 7.63 3x3 av5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.48



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y x' // inspection
D' r' R' F R D' R2 D // cross
U R' U R y U2' R U R' // 1st pair
R' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y x' // inspection
D' r' R' F R D' R2 D // cross
U R' U R d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U2' U U R' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' F R' F' R r R' U R U' r' // COLL
U M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.48	63	7.43	70	8.25				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.24	44	8.40	49	9.35			F2L/Total	61.8%	69.8%	70.0%
LL			3.24	19	5.86	21	6.48			LL/Total	38.2%	30.2%	30.0%

Cross+1		2.21	16	7.24	17	7.69			Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	36.4%	34.7%
OLS			3.47	23	6.63	26	7.49			OLS/Total	40.9%	36.5%	37.1%
PLL			1.10	9	8.18	9	8.18			PLL/LL		34.0%	47.4%	42.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.88	5.60	54	9.64	58	10.36			Total	34.0%

F2L			1.48	3.76	38	10.11	41	10.90			F2L		28.2%
LL			1.40	1.84	16	8.70	17	9.24			LL		43.2%

Cross+1		0.41	1.80	15	8.33	16	8.89			Cross+1	18.6%
OLS			1.24	2.23	20	8.97	22	9.87			OLS		35.7%
PLL			0.43	0.67	8	11.94	8	11.94			PLL		39.1%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.32



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x2 // inspection
R2' U' B' R (U D) // missed cross
y' U R U' R' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' F' U' F U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R y U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
y U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
M2' U2 M2' // fix cross
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

x2 // inspection
R2' U' B' R (U D) // missed cross
y' U R U' R' r' F' r // 1st pair
U' F' U' F L' L U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R d' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
y U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
M2' U2 M2' // fix cross
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.32	62	8.47	65	8.88				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.98	35	8.79	37	9.30			F2L/Total	54.4%	56.5%	56.9%
LL			3.34	27	8.08	28	8.38			LL/Total	45.6%	43.5%	43.1%

Cross+1		1.58	13	8.23	13	8.23			Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	37.1%	35.1%
OLS			1.90	13	6.84	15	7.89			OLS/Total	26.0%	21.0%	23.1%
PLL			1.84	18	9.78	18	9.78			PLL/LL		55.1%	66.7%	64.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.32	5.00	53	10.60	53	10.60			Total	31.7%

F2L			1.22	2.76	31	11.23	31	11.23			F2L		30.7%
LL			1.10	2.24	22	9.82	22	9.82			LL		32.9%

Cross+1		0.48	1.10	12	10.91	11	10.00			Cross+1	30.4%
OLS			0.70	1.20	11	9.17	11	9.17			OLS		36.8%
PLL			0.57	1.27	15	11.81	15	11.81			PLL		31.0%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.08



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x2 // inspection
F L' D' U R' F R2 // pseudo cross
R U R' D2 // Xcross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' U R' F R2 // pseudo cross
R U R' D D // Xcross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2' x2 u' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.08	56	7.91	61	8.62				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.86	37	9.60	41	10.64			F2L/Total	54.4%	66.1%	67.2%
LL			3.23	19	5.89	20	6.20			LL/Total	45.6%	33.9%	32.8%

Cross+1		1.63	11	6.75	12	7.36			Cross+1/F2L	42.3%	29.7%	29.3%
OLS			2.14	21	9.81	23	10.75			OLS/Total	30.2%	37.5%	37.7%
PLL			1.03	9	8.74	10	9.71			PLL/LL		31.9%	47.4%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.56	4.53	52	11.49	54	11.93			Total	36.1%

F2L			0.63	3.23	36	11.16	38	11.78			F2L		16.3%
LL			1.93	1.30	16	12.31	16	12.31			LL		59.7%

Cross+1		0.23	1.40	11	7.86	12	8.57			Cross+1	14.1%
OLS			0.71	1.43	20	14.04	21	14.74			OLS		33.4%
PLL			0.40	0.63	8	12.70	9	14.29			PLL		38.8%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (11.84)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D' // missed cross
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // pair
R U R' D2' // fix cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
y U R' U x' R2 U' R' U x // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
U2' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R y D' // missed cross
R U2' R' U2 U' U R U' R' // pair
R U R' D2' // fix cross
y R R' F U' F' // 1st pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
y y U2 y' U' R' U (l R) U' R' U // 3rd pair
x y' U' R U R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
U' U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U l F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		11.84	75	6.33	82	6.93				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			7.92	50	6.31	56	7.07			F2L/Total	66.9%	66.7%	68.3%
LL			3.92	25	6.38	26	6.63			LL/Total	33.1%	33.3%	31.7%

Cross+1		3.65	24	6.58	25	6.85			Cross+1/F2L	46.1%	48.0%	44.6%
OLS			2.68	17	6.34	20	7.46			OLS/Total	22.6%	22.7%	24.4%
PLL			2.53	16	6.32	16	6.32			PLL/LL		64.5%	64.0%	61.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		4.16	7.68	68	8.85	69	8.98			Total	35.1%

F2L			2.68	5.24	46	8.78	47	8.97			F2L		33.8%
LL			1.48	2.44	22	9.02	22	9.02			LL		37.8%

Cross+1		0.31	3.34	24	7.19	25	7.49			Cross+1	8.5%
OLS			1.34	1.34	15	11.19	15	11.19			OLS		50.0%
PLL			0.73	1.80	15	8.33	15	8.33			PLL		28.9%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (7.04)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
D U R' U2' r' D2 // cross
y' U R U' R' y U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
D U R' U2' r' D2 // cross
y' U R U' R' d' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' R' R U' U R' U R U2' R' R R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U M' M' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.04	63	8.95	66	9.38				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.78	47	9.83	49	10.25			F2L/Total	67.9%	74.6%	74.2%
LL			2.26	16	7.08	17	7.52			LL/Total	32.1%	25.4%	25.8%

Cross+1		1.81	14	7.73	15	8.29			Cross+1/F2L	37.9%	29.8%	30.6%
OLS			2.77	26	9.39	27	9.75			OLS/Total	39.3%	41.3%	40.9%
PLL			1.06	7	6.60	8	7.55			PLL/LL		46.9%	43.8%	47.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.81	5.23	59	11.28	60	11.47			Total	25.7%

F2L			1.15	3.63	44	12.12	44	12.12			F2L		24.1%
LL			0.66	1.60	15	9.37	16	10.00			LL		29.2%

Cross+1		0.38	1.43	13	9.09	13	9.09			Cross+1	21.0%
OLS			0.93	1.84	25	13.59	25	13.59			OLS		33.6%
PLL			0.10	0.96	7	7.29	8	8.33			PLL		9.4%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.63	60.3	7.91	65.3	8.57				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.36	38.7	8.87	42.3	9.71			F2L/Total	57.1%	64.1%	64.8%
LL			3.27	21.7	6.63	23.0	7.04			LL/Total	42.9%	35.9%	35.2%

Cross+1		1.81	13.3	7.38	14.0	7.75			Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	34.5%	33.1%
OLS			2.50	19.0	7.59	21.3	8.52			OLS/Total	32.8%	31.5%	32.7%
PLL			1.32	12.0	9.07	12.3	9.32			PLL/LL		40.5%	55.4%	53.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.59	5.04	53.0	10.51	55.0	10.91			Total	33.9%

F2L			1.11	3.25	35.0	10.77	36.7	11.29			F2L		25.5%
LL			1.48	1.79	18.0	10.04	18.3	10.22			LL		45.1%

Cross+1		0.37	1.43	12.7	8.84	13.0	9.07			Cross+1	20.7%
OLS			0.89	1.62	17.0	10.50	18.0	11.12			OLS		35.4%
PLL			0.47	0.86	10.3	12.06	10.7	12.45			PLL		35.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.35	63.8	7.64	68.8	8.24				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.16	42.6	8.26	46.4	9.00			F2L/Total	61.7%	66.8%	67.4%
LL			3.20	21.2	6.63	18.7	5.84			LL/Total	38.3%	33.2%	27.1%

Cross+1		2.18	15.6	7.17	16.4	7.54			Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	36.6%	35.3%
OLS			2.59	20.0	7.72	22.2	8.56			OLS/Total	31.0%	31.3%	32.3%
PLL			1.51	11.8	7.80	12.2	8.07			PLL/LL		47.3%	55.7%	65.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.75	5.61	57.2	10.20	58.8	10.49			Total	32.9%

F2L			1.43	3.72	39.0	10.48	40.2	10.80			F2L		27.8%
LL			1.31	1.88	18.2	9.66	18.6	9.87			LL		41.1%

Cross+1		0.36	1.81	15.0	8.27	15.4	8.49			Cross+1	16.6%
OLS			0.98	1.61	18.2	11.33	18.8	11.70			OLS		38.0%
PLL			0.45	1.07	10.6	9.94	11.0	10.32			PLL		29.5%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.04	56	8.95	61	9.38

F2L			3.86	35	9.83	37	10.64
LL			2.26	16	8.08	17	8.38

Cross+1		1.58	11	8.23	12	8.29
OLS			1.90	13	9.81	15	10.75
PLL			1.03	7	9.78	8	9.78
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.81	4.53	52	11.49	53	11.93

F2L			0.63	2.76	31	12.12	31	12.12
LL			0.66	1.30	15	12.31	16	12.31

Cross+1		0.23	1.10	11	10.91	11	10.00
OLS			0.70	1.20	11	14.04	11	14.74
PLL			0.10	0.63	7	12.70	8	14.29
```












Spoiler: (9th) Rami Sbahi - 7.71



*Rami Sbahi* (United States) - 7.71 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.61



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L F' D' R' D R' F R D // cross
y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' (U' D) R U R' D' // 3rd pair
(R U' R' U)2 U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L F' D' R' D R' F R (U' D) // cross
y R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' (U' D) R U R' D' // 3rd pair
(R U' R' U)2 U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' U' U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.61	60	7.88	65	8.54				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.70	38	8.09	40	8.51			F2L/Total	61.8%	63.3%	61.5%
LL			2.91	22	7.56	25	8.59			LL/Total	38.2%	36.7%	38.5%

Cross+1		2.07	12	5.80	13	6.28			Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	31.6%	32.5%
OLS			2.87	27	9.41	30	10.45			OLS/Total	37.7%	45.0%	46.2%
PLL			1.06	8	7.55	8	7.55			PLL/LL		36.4%	36.4%	32.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.63	4.98	56	11.24	56	11.24			Total	34.6%

F2L			1.42	3.28	36	10.98	36	10.98			F2L		30.2%
LL			1.21	1.70	20	11.76	20	11.76			LL		41.6%

Cross+1		0.60	1.47	12	8.16	12	8.16			Cross+1	29.0%
OLS			1.00	1.87	26	13.90	26	13.90			OLS		34.8%
PLL			0.26	0.80	7	8.75	7	8.75			PLL		24.5%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 8.44



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2 F D // cross
L' U' L // 1st pair
L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2 F D // cross
r' F' r2 // 1st pair
B r' U' r B r' U' r B r' // 2nd pair
y U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' M' U U' r' R U M' // OLL
U' U' U U R' U R' d' R' F' R U' R R' U R U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.44	70	8.29	75	8.89				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.01	34	8.48	36	8.98			F2L/Total	47.5%	48.6%	48.0%
LL			4.43	36	8.13	39	8.80			LL/Total	52.5%	51.4%	52.0%

Cross+1		1.30	8	6.15	8	6.15			Cross+1/F2L	32.4%	23.5%	22.2%
OLS			2.81	23	8.19	25	8.90			OLS/Total	33.3%	32.9%	33.3%
PLL			2.36	21	8.90	23	9.75			PLL/LL		53.3%	58.3%	59.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.56	5.88	65	11.05	66	11.22			Total	30.3%

F2L			1.24	2.77	32	11.55	32	11.55			F2L		30.9%
LL			1.32	3.11	33	10.61	34	10.93			LL		29.8%

Cross+1		0.20	1.10	8	7.27	8	7.27			Cross+1	15.4%
OLS			0.93	1.88	21	11.17	22	11.70			OLS		33.1%
PLL			0.76	1.60	19	11.88	19	11.88			PLL		32.2%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (10.48+)



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

F' L D' L' R' F R // cross
L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L F' L' F L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

F' L D' L' R' F R // cross
U' U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U2' y R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
r U' r' F L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 // COLL
r U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.48	58	6.84	60	7.08				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.24	39	7.44	41	7.82			F2L/Total	61.8%	67.2%	68.3%
LL			3.24	19	5.86	19	5.86			LL/Total	38.2%	32.8%	31.7%

Cross+1		2.37	16	6.75	16	6.75			Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	41.0%	39.0%
OLS			2.87	17	5.92	18	6.27			OLS/Total	33.8%	29.3%	30.0%
PLL			1.03	10	9.71	10	9.71			PLL/LL		31.8%	52.6%	52.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.58	5.90	52	8.81	52	8.81			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.50	3.74	35	9.36	35	9.36			F2L		28.6%
LL			1.08	2.16	17	7.87	17	7.87			LL		33.3%

Cross+1		0.57	1.80	14	7.78	14	7.78			Cross+1	24.1%
OLS			1.00	1.87	15	8.02	15	8.02			OLS		34.8%
PLL			0.20	0.83	10	12.05	10	12.05			PLL		19.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 7.08



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L U2 L' y' U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

z y // inspection
F U l D2 R D // cross
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L U2 L' y' U' r B' r' // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U l' f' U (l R) u R' U U' R R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.08	59	8.33	61	8.62				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.98	31	7.79	33	8.29			F2L/Total	56.2%	52.5%	54.1%
LL			3.10	28	9.03	28	9.03			LL/Total	43.8%	47.5%	45.9%

Cross+1		2.08	13	6.25	14	6.73			Cross+1/F2L	52.3%	41.9%	42.4%
OLS			1.17	13	11.11	13	11.11			OLS/Total	16.5%	22.0%	21.3%
PLL			2.00	18	9.00	18	9.00			PLL/LL		64.5%	64.3%	64.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.96	5.12	55	10.74	56	10.94			Total	27.7%

F2L			0.82	3.16	30	9.49	31	9.81			F2L		20.6%
LL			1.14	1.96	25	12.76	25	12.76			LL		36.8%

Cross+1		0.45	1.63	13	7.98	13	7.98			Cross+1	21.6%
OLS			0.47	0.70	12	17.14	12	17.14			OLS		40.2%
PLL			0.57	1.43	17	11.89	17	11.89			PLL		28.5%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (6.52)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y // inspection
R' F R D' F R // cross
L U L' D // 1st pair
y U R' U R U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' // OLL
x L U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y // inspection
R' F R D' F R // cross
L U L' D // 1st pair
y U2' U' R' U R U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' // OLL
r U' L D' D' L' U L D' D' L2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.52	50	7.67	54	8.28				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.65	30	8.22	32	8.77			F2L/Total	56.0%	60.0%	59.3%
LL			2.87	20	6.97	22	7.67			LL/Total	44.0%	40.0%	40.7%

Cross+1		1.21	10	8.26	10	8.26			Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	33.3%	31.3%
OLS			2.17	19	8.76	19	8.76			OLS/Total	33.3%	38.0%	35.2%
PLL			1.44	9	6.25	11	7.64			PLL/LL		50.2%	45.0%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.55	3.97	46	11.59	48	12.09			Total	39.1%

F2L			1.31	2.34	27	11.54	27	11.54			F2L		35.9%
LL			1.24	1.63	19	11.66	21	12.88			LL		43.2%

Cross+1		0.18	1.03	10	9.71	10	9.71			Cross+1	14.9%
OLS			0.87	1.30	17	13.08	17	13.08			OLS		40.1%
PLL			0.54	0.90	9	10.00	11	12.22			PLL		37.5%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.71	63.0	8.17	67.0	8.69				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.23	34.3	8.12	36.3	8.59			F2L/Total	54.9%	54.5%	54.2%
LL			3.48	28.7	8.24	30.7	8.81			LL/Total	45.1%	45.5%	45.8%

Cross+1		1.82	11.0	6.06	11.7	6.42			Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	32.0%	32.1%
OLS			2.28	21.0	9.20	22.7	9.93			OLS/Total	29.6%	33.3%	33.8%
PLL			1.81	15.7	8.67	16.3	9.04			PLL/LL		51.9%	54.7%	53.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.38	5.33	58.7	11.01	59.3	11.14			Total	30.9%

F2L			1.16	3.07	32.7	10.64	33.0	10.75			F2L		27.4%
LL			1.22	2.26	26.0	11.52	26.3	11.67			LL		35.2%

Cross+1		0.42	1.40	11.0	7.86	11.0	7.86			Cross+1	22.9%
OLS			0.80	1.48	19.7	13.26	20.0	13.48			OLS		35.0%
PLL			0.53	1.28	14.3	11.23	14.3	11.23			PLL		29.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.63	59.4	7.79	63.0	8.26				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.32	34.4	7.97	36.4	8.43			F2L/Total	56.6%	57.9%	57.8%
LL			3.31	25.0	7.55	22.2	6.70			LL/Total	43.4%	42.1%	35.2%

Cross+1		1.81	11.8	6.53	12.2	6.76			Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	34.3%	33.5%
OLS			2.38	19.8	8.33	21.0	8.83			OLS/Total	31.2%	33.3%	33.3%
PLL			1.58	13.2	8.37	14.0	8.87			PLL/LL		47.7%	52.8%	63.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.46	5.17	54.8	10.60	55.6	10.75			Total	32.2%

F2L			1.26	3.06	32.0	10.46	32.2	10.53			F2L		29.1%
LL			1.20	2.11	22.8	10.80	23.4	11.08			LL		36.2%

Cross+1		0.40	1.41	11.4	8.11	11.4	8.11			Cross+1	22.1%
OLS			0.85	1.52	18.2	11.94	18.4	12.07			OLS		35.9%
PLL			0.47	1.11	12.4	11.15	12.8	11.51			PLL		29.5%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.52	50	8.33	54	8.89

F2L			3.65	30	8.48	32	8.98
LL			2.87	19	9.03	19	9.03

Cross+1		1.21	8	8.26	8	8.26
OLS			1.17	13	11.11	13	11.11
PLL			1.03	8	9.71	8	9.75
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.96	3.97	46	11.59	48	12.09

F2L			0.82	2.34	27	11.55	27	11.55
LL			1.08	1.63	17	12.76	17	12.88

Cross+1		0.18	1.03	8	9.71	8	9.71
OLS			0.47	0.70	12	17.14	12	17.14
PLL			0.20	0.80	7	12.05	7	12.22
```












Spoiler: (10th) Daniel Rose-Levine - 7.73



*Daniel Rose-Levine* (United States) - 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (5.85)



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x2 y // inspection
U' r U' (r' R') D L2 D' // cross
y' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F U R U2' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.85	48	8.21	48	8.21				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.41	36	8.16	36	8.16			F2L/Total	75.4%	75.0%	75.0%
LL			1.44	12	8.33	12	8.33			LL/Total	24.6%	25.0%	25.0%

Cross+1		2.11	13	6.16	13	6.16			Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	36.1%	36.1%
OLS			1.67	19	11.38	19	11.38			OLS/Total	28.5%	39.6%	39.6%
OLLCP		1.17	12	10.26	12	10.26			OLLCP/LL		81.2%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.12	3.73	45	12.06	44	11.80			Total	36.2%

F2L			1.35	3.06	35	11.44	34	11.11			F2L		30.6%
LL			0.77	0.67	10	14.93	10	14.93			LL		53.5%

Cross+1		0.68	1.43	13	9.09	12	8.39			Cross+1	32.2%
OLS			0.53	1.14	18	15.79	18	15.79			OLS		31.7%
OLLCP		0.50	0.67	11	16.42	11	16.42			OLLCP	42.7%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.48



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2' F // pseudo cross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R D // Xcross
U' R' U2' R F R' F' R // 2nd pair
U2 R' F U' F' R // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U F' U' F // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2' F // cross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R D // 1st pair
U' R' U2' R F R' F' R // 2nd pair
U U R' F U' F' R // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U F' U' F // 4th pair
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.48	57	7.62	59	7.89				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.80	34	7.08	36	7.50			F2L/Total	64.2%	59.6%	61.0%
LL			2.68	23	8.58	23	8.58			LL/Total	35.8%	40.4%	39.0%

Cross+1		1.70	13	7.65	13	7.65			Cross+1/F2L	35.4%	38.2%	36.1%
OLS			1.87	17	9.09	18	9.63			OLS/Total	25.0%	29.8%	30.5%
PLL			1.40	13	9.29	13	9.29			PLL/LL		52.2%	56.5%	56.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.45	5.03	53	10.54	53	10.54			Total	32.8%

F2L			1.47	3.33	32	9.61	32	9.61			F2L		30.6%
LL			0.98	1.70	21	12.35	21	12.35			LL		36.6%

Cross+1		0.27	1.43	13	9.09	13	9.09			Cross+1	15.9%
OLS			0.64	1.23	16	13.01	16	13.01			OLS		34.2%
PLL			0.37	1.03	13	12.62	13	12.62			PLL		26.4%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.25



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x2 // inspection
F L' U D' R' F R' U R' D2' // Xcross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R' F R F' R' U2' R2 U R2' U R // 4th pair
R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' U D' R' F R2 // pseudo cross
R U R' D2' // Xcross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R' F R F' R' U2' R2 R' R U R2' U R // 4th pair
R' F' R r' F' r U R' F R // OLL
R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.25	63	8.69	67	9.24				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.31	38	8.82	41	9.51			F2L/Total	59.4%	60.3%	61.2%
LL			2.94	25	8.50	26	8.84			LL/Total	40.6%	39.7%	38.8%

Cross+1		1.51	10	6.62	11	7.28			Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	26.3%	26.8%
OLS			2.44	22	9.02	24	9.84			OLS/Total	33.7%	34.9%	35.8%
PLL			1.50	16	10.67	16	10.67			PLL/LL		51.0%	64.0%	61.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.94	5.31	61	11.49	63	11.86			Total	26.8%

F2L			0.91	3.40	37	10.88	38	11.18			F2L		21.1%
LL			1.03	1.91	24	12.57	25	13.09			LL		35.0%

Cross+1		0.27	1.24	10	8.06	11	8.87			Cross+1	17.9%
OLS			0.67	1.77	22	12.43	23	12.99			OLS		27.5%
PLL			0.36	1.14	16	14.04	16	14.04			PLL		24.0%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.98)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
F R D' R' y U' R2 // cross
y' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2' U' R U2' R2' F R F' // 3rd pair
y2 U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U2 R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x' // inspection
U l D' R' d' R2 // cross
y' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
U U' U U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R U2' R2' F R F' // 3rd pair
y d' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U (F R U' R' R U R' F') R' U2 R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.98	57	6.35	64	7.13				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			6.17	32	5.19	39	6.32			F2L/Total	68.7%	56.1%	60.9%
LL			2.81	25	8.90	25	8.90			LL/Total	31.3%	43.9%	39.1%

Cross+1		2.07	11	5.31	13	6.28			Cross+1/F2L	33.5%	34.4%	33.3%
OLS			3.80	29	7.63	31	8.16			OLS/Total	42.3%	50.9%	48.4%
ZBLL		2.64	25	9.47	25	9.47			ZBLL/LL		94.0%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		4.34	4.64	42	9.05	43	9.27			Total	48.3%

F2L			2.63	3.54	27	7.63	28	7.91			F2L		42.6%
LL			1.71	1.10	15	13.64	15	13.64			LL		60.9%

Cross+1		0.70	1.37	11	8.03	12	8.76			Cross+1	33.8%
OLS			2.47	1.33	19	14.29	19	14.29			OLS		65.0%
ZBLL		1.54	1.10	16	14.55	16	14.55			ZBLL	58.3%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 8.47



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
(U' D) r' D2 L2 // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
R' U' R y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U2' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
(U' D) r' D2 L2 // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
R' U' R y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U' U' R U' R' R R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R2 U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' R R' F R U' R R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.47	76	8.97	80	9.45				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.16	39	7.56	43	8.33			F2L/Total	60.9%	51.3%	53.8%
LL			3.31	37	11.18	37	11.18			LL/Total	39.1%	48.7%	46.3%

Cross+1		2.16	16	7.41	16	7.41			Cross+1/F2L	41.9%	41.0%	37.2%
OLS			2.03	18	8.87	19	9.36			OLS/Total	24.0%	23.7%	23.8%
PLL			2.21	28	12.67	28	12.67			PLL/LL		66.8%	75.7%	75.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.87	6.60	73	11.06	75	11.36			Total	22.1%

F2L			1.26	3.90	37	9.49	39	10.00			F2L		24.4%
LL			0.61	2.70	36	13.33	36	13.33			LL		18.4%

Cross+1		0.36	1.80	15	8.33	15	8.33			Cross+1	16.7%
OLS			0.30	1.73	17	9.83	18	10.40			OLS		14.8%
PLL			0.34	1.87	28	14.97	28	14.97			PLL		15.4%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.73	65.3	8.45	68.7	8.88				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.76	37.0	7.78	40.0	8.41			F2L/Total	61.5%	56.6%	58.3%
LL			2.98	28.3	9.52	28.7	9.63			LL/Total	38.5%	43.4%	41.7%

Cross+1		1.79	13.0	7.26	13.3	7.45			Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	35.1%	33.3%
OLS			2.11	19.0	8.99	20.3	9.62			OLS/Total	27.3%	29.1%	29.6%
PLL			1.70	19.0	11.15	19.0	11.15			PLL/LL		57.2%	67.1%	66.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.09	5.65	62.3	11.04	63.7	11.28			Total	27.0%

F2L			1.21	3.54	35.3	9.97	36.3	10.25			F2L		25.5%
LL			0.87	2.10	27.0	12.84	27.3	13.00			LL		29.3%

Cross+1		0.30	1.49	12.7	8.50	13.0	8.72			Cross+1	16.8%
OLS			0.54	1.58	18.3	11.63	19.0	12.05			OLS		25.4%
PLL			0.36	1.35	19.0	14.11	19.0	14.11			PLL		20.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.61	60.2	7.91	63.6	8.36				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.97	35.8	7.20	39.0	7.85			F2L/Total	65.3%	59.5%	61.3%
LL			2.64	24.4	9.26	20.5	7.78			LL/Total	34.7%	40.5%	32.2%

Cross+1		1.91	12.6	6.60	13.2	6.91			Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	35.2%	33.8%
OLS			2.36	21.0	8.89	22.2	9.40			OLS/Total	31.1%	34.9%	34.9%
PLL			1.78	18.8	10.54	18.8	10.54			PLL/LL		67.7%	77.0%	91.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.54	5.06	54.8	10.83	55.6	10.98			Total	33.4%

F2L			1.52	3.45	33.6	9.75	34.2	9.92			F2L		30.7%
LL			1.02	1.62	21.2	13.12	21.4	13.24			LL		38.7%

Cross+1		0.46	1.45	12.4	8.53	12.6	8.67			Cross+1	23.9%
OLS			0.92	1.44	18.4	12.78	18.8	13.06			OLS		39.0%
PLL			0.62	1.16	16.8	14.46	16.8	14.46			PLL		34.9%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.85	48	8.97	48	9.45

F2L			4.31	32	8.82	36	9.51
LL			1.44	12	11.18	12	11.18

Cross+1		1.51	10	7.65	11	7.65
OLS			1.67	17	11.38	18	11.38
PLL			1.17	12	12.67	12	12.67
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.87	3.73	42	12.06	43	11.86

F2L			0.91	3.06	27	11.44	28	11.18
LL			0.61	0.67	10	14.93	10	14.93

Cross+1		0.27	1.24	10	9.09	11	9.09
OLS			0.30	1.14	16	15.79	16	15.79
PLL			0.34	0.67	11	16.42	11	16.42
```












Spoiler: (11th) Christopher Yen - 7.87



*Christopher Yen* (United States) - 7.87 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (7.26)



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x2 y // inspection
U' L F' L' R' D L2' D' // cross
y' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x2 y // inspection
U' r U' r' R' D L2' u' // cross
R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
R U U' R' U' R U R' U L U // 2nd pair
L2' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.26	71	9.78	73	10.06				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.46	41	9.19	41	9.19			F2L/Total	61.4%	57.7%	56.2%
LL			2.80	30	10.71	32	11.43			LL/Total	38.6%	42.3%	43.8%

Cross+1		1.92	13	6.77	13	6.77			Cross+1/F2L	43.0%	31.7%	31.7%
OLS			2.13	22	10.33	23	10.80			OLS/Total	29.3%	31.0%	31.5%
PLL			1.34	18	13.43	19	14.18			PLL/LL		47.9%	60.0%	59.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.08	5.18	64	12.36	64	12.36			Total	28.7%

F2L			1.08	3.38	36	10.65	36	10.65			F2L		24.2%
LL			1.00	1.80	28	15.56	28	15.56			LL		35.7%

Cross+1		0.45	1.47	13	8.84	13	8.84			Cross+1	23.4%
OLS			0.66	1.47	21	14.29	21	14.29			OLS		31.0%
PLL			0.30	1.04	17	16.35	17	16.35			PLL		22.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.96



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y x2 // inspection
R D2 R' F' D R' // cross
L U2 L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U' L y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U2' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y x2 // inspection
R D2 R' F' D R' // cross
L U2 L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' U' r' F' r y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' R' F' R r' F' r L L' U R' F R // OLL
U' U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R' D' D R' D R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.96	68	8.54	72	9.05				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.14	36	8.70	38	9.18			F2L/Total	52.0%	52.9%	52.8%
LL			3.82	32	8.38	34	8.90			LL/Total	48.0%	47.1%	47.2%

Cross+1		1.84	13	7.07	13	7.07			Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	36.1%	34.2%
OLS			2.20	21	9.55	21	9.55			OLS/Total	27.6%	30.9%	29.2%
PLL			2.14	19	8.88	21	9.81			PLL/LL		56.0%	59.4%	61.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.08	5.88	63	10.71	65	11.05			Total	26.1%

F2L			1.23	2.91	33	11.34	34	11.68			F2L		29.7%
LL			0.85	2.97	30	10.10	31	10.44			LL		22.3%

Cross+1		0.40	1.44	13	9.03	13	9.03			Cross+1	21.7%
OLS			0.64	1.56	19	12.18	19	12.18			OLS		29.1%
PLL			0.30	1.84	18	9.78	19	10.33			PLL		14.0%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 7.61



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x2 // inspection
L' F (U D') R' F R2 D2 // cross
y' U2 R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U2 L y U' L U L' // 4th pair
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
r' F (U D') R' F R2 D2 // cross
U y' U R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' U U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U2 L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U' U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.61	60	7.88	63	8.28				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.97	35	7.04	38	7.65			F2L/Total	65.3%	58.3%	60.3%
LL			2.64	25	9.47	25	9.47			LL/Total	34.7%	41.7%	39.7%

Cross+1		2.30	13	5.65	15	6.52			Cross+1/F2L	46.3%	37.1%	39.5%
OLS			2.30	18	7.83	18	7.83			OLS/Total	30.2%	30.0%	28.6%
PLL			1.11	14	12.61	14	12.61			PLL/LL		42.0%	56.0%	56.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.70	4.91	53	10.79	54	11.00			Total	35.5%

F2L			1.73	3.24	31	9.57	32	9.88			F2L		34.8%
LL			0.97	1.67	22	13.17	22	13.17			LL		36.7%

Cross+1		0.99	1.31	12	9.16	12	9.16			Cross+1	43.0%
OLS			0.57	1.73	16	9.25	16	9.25			OLS		24.8%
PLL			0.30	0.81	13	16.05	13	16.05			PLL		27.0%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.44)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
y R U2' R' U2 R D' F' // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' L' U L2 F' L' F // 4th pair
U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
y R U' U' R' U2 R U' u D' F' // 1st pair
U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' L' U L2 F' L' F // 4th pair
U F R R' U' U (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.44	62	7.35	69	8.18				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.45	37	6.79	43	7.89			F2L/Total	64.6%	59.7%	62.3%
LL			2.99	25	8.36	26	8.70			LL/Total	35.4%	40.3%	37.7%

Cross+1		2.82	14	4.96	17	6.03			Cross+1/F2L	51.7%	37.8%	39.5%
OLS			2.56	22	8.59	23	8.98			OLS/Total	30.3%	35.5%	33.3%
PLL			1.01	10	9.90	11	10.89			PLL/LL		33.8%	40.0%	42.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.62	5.82	57	9.79	60	10.31			Total	31.0%

F2L			1.74	3.71	34	9.16	37	9.97			F2L		31.9%
LL			0.88	2.11	23	10.90	23	10.90			LL		29.4%

Cross+1		0.45	2.37	14	5.91	16	6.75			Cross+1	16.0%
OLS			0.66	1.90	20	10.53	20	10.53			OLS		25.8%
PLL			0.40	0.61	9	14.75	9	14.75			PLL		39.6%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 8.05



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z2 // inspection
L R' F' D2 F2 // cross
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

z2 // inspection
L R' F' D2 F2 // cross
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
d R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U' R U R' U U U' R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U R' R U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.05	68	8.45	73	9.07				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.01	35	8.73	37	9.23			F2L/Total	49.8%	51.5%	50.7%
LL			4.04	33	8.17	36	8.91			LL/Total	50.2%	48.5%	49.3%

Cross+1		1.74	15	8.62	16	9.20			Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	42.9%	43.2%
OLS			2.57	21	8.17	24	9.34			OLS/Total	31.9%	30.9%	32.9%
PLL			1.97	20	10.15	20	10.15			PLL/LL		48.8%	60.6%	55.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.03	6.02	64	10.63	67	11.13			Total	25.2%

F2L			0.84	3.17	34	10.73	36	11.36			F2L		20.9%
LL			1.19	2.85	30	10.53	31	10.88			LL		29.5%

Cross+1		0.34	1.40	15	10.71	16	11.43			Cross+1	19.5%
OLS			0.66	1.91	19	9.95	20	10.47			OLS		25.7%
PLL			0.56	1.41	19	13.48	19	13.48			PLL		28.4%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.87	65.3	8.30	69.3	8.81				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.37	35.3	8.08	37.7	8.61			F2L/Total	55.5%	54.1%	54.3%
LL			3.50	30.0	8.57	31.7	9.05			LL/Total	44.5%	45.9%	45.7%

Cross+1		1.96	13.7	6.97	14.7	7.48			Cross+1/F2L	44.8%	38.7%	38.9%
OLS			2.36	20.0	8.49	21.0	8.91			OLS/Total	29.9%	30.6%	30.3%
PLL			1.74	17.7	10.15	18.3	10.54			PLL/LL		49.7%	58.9%	57.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.27	5.60	60.0	10.71	62.0	11.06			Total	28.8%

F2L			1.27	3.11	32.7	10.52	34.0	10.94			F2L		29.0%
LL			1.00	2.50	27.3	10.95	28.0	11.21			LL		28.7%

Cross+1		0.58	1.38	13.3	9.64	13.7	9.88			Cross+1	29.4%
OLS			0.62	1.73	18.0	10.38	18.3	10.58			OLS		26.4%
PLL			0.39	1.35	16.7	12.32	17.0	12.56			PLL		22.2%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.86	65.8	8.37	70.0	8.90				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.61	36.8	7.99	39.4	8.55			F2L/Total	58.6%	55.9%	56.3%
LL			3.26	29.0	8.90	25.5	7.83			LL/Total	41.4%	44.1%	36.4%

Cross+1		2.12	13.6	6.40	14.8	6.97			Cross+1/F2L	46.1%	37.0%	37.6%
OLS			2.35	20.8	8.84	21.8	9.27			OLS/Total	29.9%	31.6%	31.1%
PLL			1.51	16.2	10.70	17.0	11.23			PLL/LL		46.5%	55.9%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.30	5.56	60.2	10.82	62.0	11.15			Total	29.3%

F2L			1.32	3.28	33.6	10.24	35.0	10.66			F2L		28.7%
LL			0.98	2.28	26.6	11.67	27.0	11.84			LL		30.0%

Cross+1		0.53	1.60	13.4	8.39	14.0	8.76			Cross+1	24.8%
OLS			0.64	1.71	19.0	11.09	19.2	11.20			OLS		27.1%
PLL			0.37	1.14	15.2	13.31	15.4	13.49			PLL		24.6%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.26	60	9.78	63	10.06

F2L			4.01	35	9.19	37	9.23
LL			2.64	25	10.71	25	11.43

Cross+1		1.74	13	8.62	13	9.20
OLS			2.13	18	10.33	18	10.80
PLL			1.01	10	13.43	11	14.18
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		2.03	4.91	53	12.36	54	12.36

F2L			0.84	2.91	31	11.34	32	11.68
LL			0.85	1.67	22	15.56	22	15.56

Cross+1		0.34	1.31	12	10.71	12	11.43
OLS			0.57	1.47	16	14.29	16	14.29
PLL			0.30	0.61	9	16.35	9	16.35
```












Spoiler: (12th) Danny SungIn Park - 7.88



*Danny SungIn Park* (Republic of Korea) - 7.88 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - (7.39)



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L F' D' R' D R' F R D // cross
y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' R U' R' L // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L F' D' R' D (R' L') L F R (U' D) // cross
y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' R U' R' L // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.39	58	7.85	61	8.25				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.07	29	7.13	32	7.86			F2L/Total	55.1%	50.0%	52.5%
LL			3.32	29	8.73	29	8.73			LL/Total	44.9%	50.0%	47.5%

Cross+1		1.76	14	7.95	14	7.95			Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	48.3%	43.8%
OLS			2.03	20	9.85	20	9.85			OLS/Total	27.5%	34.5%	32.8%
PLL			1.74	17	9.77	17	9.77			PLL/LL		52.4%	58.6%	58.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.19	5.20	53	10.19	54	10.38			Total	29.6%

F2L			1.17	2.90	27	9.31	28	9.66			F2L		28.7%
LL			1.02	2.30	26	11.30	26	11.30			LL		30.7%

Cross+1		0.43	1.33	14	10.53	13	9.77			Cross+1	24.4%
OLS			0.50	1.53	18	11.76	18	11.76			OLS		24.6%
PLL			0.47	1.27	16	12.60	16	12.60			PLL		27.0%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.63+)



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

L' D' L2 B D // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
y' U L' U2 L U' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U2' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

L' D' L2 B D // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
y' U L' U2 L U' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y L' U (L R) // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F' R r' F' r U R' F R // OLL
U' U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.63	61	9.20	65	9.80				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.70	36	9.73	38	10.27			F2L/Total	55.8%	59.0%	58.5%
LL			2.93	25	8.53	27	9.22			LL/Total	44.2%	41.0%	41.5%

Cross+1		1.60	17	10.63	17	10.63			Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	47.2%	44.7%
OLS			1.34	16	11.94	17	12.69			OLS/Total	20.2%	26.2%	26.2%
PLL			1.87	15	8.02	16	8.56			PLL/LL		63.8%	60.0%	59.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.79	4.84	55	11.36	56	11.57			Total	27.0%

F2L			0.94	2.76	32	11.59	32	11.59			F2L		25.4%
LL			0.85	2.08	23	11.06	24	11.54			LL		29.0%

Cross+1		0.27	1.33	16	12.03	16	12.03			Cross+1	16.9%
OLS			0.17	1.17	14	11.97	15	12.82			OLS		12.7%
PLL			0.56	1.31	14	10.69	14	10.69			PLL		29.9%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.28



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y // inspection
U' F R' D F R D' // cross
y' U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y // inspection
U' F R' D F R D' // cross
y' U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' F F' U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.28	66	7.97	72	8.70				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.18	35	8.37	39	9.33			F2L/Total	50.5%	53.0%	54.2%
LL			4.10	31	7.56	33	8.05			LL/Total	49.5%	47.0%	45.8%

Cross+1		1.97	15	7.61	16	8.12			Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	42.9%	41.0%
OLS			1.96	16	8.16	16	8.16			OLS/Total	23.7%	24.2%	22.2%
PLL			2.54	22	8.66	24	9.45			PLL/LL		62.0%	71.0%	72.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.48	5.80	56	9.66	58	10.00			Total	30.0%

F2L			0.94	3.24	31	9.57	33	10.19			F2L		22.5%
LL			1.54	2.56	25	9.77	25	9.77			LL		37.6%

Cross+1		0.54	1.43	14	9.79	14	9.79			Cross+1	27.4%
OLS			0.30	1.66	14	8.43	14	8.43			OLS		15.3%
PLL			1.04	1.50	18	12.00	19	12.67			PLL		40.9%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 7.60



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
U R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L y' U R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D' D2 // cross
U R U' U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' y' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.60	62	8.16	70	9.21				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.96	37	7.46	43	8.67			F2L/Total	65.3%	59.7%	61.4%
LL			2.64	25	9.47	27	10.23			LL/Total	34.7%	40.3%	38.6%

Cross+1		2.46	15	6.10	17	6.91			Cross+1/F2L	49.6%	40.5%	39.5%
OLS			1.84	22	11.96	24	13.04			OLS/Total	24.2%	35.5%	34.3%
PLL			1.20	11	9.17	12	10.00			PLL/LL		45.5%	44.0%	44.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.96	5.64	55	9.75	60	10.64			Total	25.8%

F2L			0.79	4.17	33	7.91	38	9.11			F2L		15.9%
LL			1.17	1.47	22	14.97	22	14.97			LL		44.3%

Cross+1		0.26	2.20	14	6.36	16	7.27			Cross+1	10.6%
OLS			0.44	1.40	20	14.29	21	15.00			OLS		23.9%
PLL			0.53	0.67	10	14.93	10	14.93			PLL		44.2%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 7.75



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y2 // inspection
D' L F D' R' D2 // cross
y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y2 // inspection
D' L F D' R' D2 // cross
y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y R U' R' U U U' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.75	64	8.26	67	8.65				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.47	38	8.50	41	9.17			F2L/Total	57.7%	59.4%	61.2%
LL			3.28	26	7.93	26	7.93			LL/Total	42.3%	40.6%	38.8%

Cross+1		1.67	13	7.78	14	8.38			Cross+1/F2L	37.4%	34.2%	34.1%
OLS			1.81	20	11.05	20	11.05			OLS/Total	23.4%	31.3%	29.9%
PLL			2.00	14	7.00	14	7.00			PLL/LL		61.0%	53.8%	53.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.54	6.21	62	9.98	63	10.14			Total	19.9%

F2L			0.83	3.64	36	9.89	37	10.16			F2L		18.6%
LL			0.71	2.57	26	10.12	26	10.12			LL		21.6%

Cross+1		0.29	1.38	13	9.42	13	9.42			Cross+1	17.4%
OLS			0.54	1.27	19	14.96	19	14.96			OLS		29.8%
PLL			0.30	1.70	14	8.24	14	8.24			PLL		15.0%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.58	61.3	8.09	66.0	8.71				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.50	34.7	7.70	38.7	8.59			F2L/Total	59.4%	56.5%	58.6%
LL			3.08	26.7	8.66	27.3	8.87			LL/Total	40.6%	43.5%	41.4%

Cross+1		1.96	14.0	7.13	15.0	7.64			Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	40.4%	38.8%
OLS			1.89	20.7	10.92	21.3	11.27			OLS/Total	25.0%	33.7%	32.3%
PLL			1.65	14.0	8.50	14.3	8.70			PLL/LL		53.5%	52.5%	52.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.90	5.68	56.7	9.97	59.0	10.38			Total	25.0%

F2L			0.93	3.57	32.0	8.96	34.3	9.62			F2L		20.7%
LL			0.97	2.11	24.7	11.67	24.7	11.67			LL		31.4%

Cross+1		0.33	1.64	13.7	8.35	14.0	8.55			Cross+1	16.6%
OLS			0.49	1.40	19.0	13.57	19.3	13.81			OLS		26.1%
PLL			0.43	1.21	13.3	10.99	13.3	10.99			PLL		26.3%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.53	62.2	8.26	67.0	8.90				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.28	35.0	8.19	38.6	9.03			F2L/Total	56.8%	56.3%	57.6%
LL			3.25	27.2	8.36	23.7	7.27			LL/Total	43.2%	43.7%	35.3%

Cross+1		1.89	14.8	7.82	15.6	8.25			Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	42.3%	40.4%
OLS			1.80	18.8	10.47	19.4	10.80			OLS/Total	23.9%	30.2%	29.0%
PLL			1.87	15.8	8.45	16.6	8.88			PLL/LL		57.5%	58.1%	70.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.99	5.54	56.2	10.15	58.2	10.51			Total	26.5%

F2L			0.93	3.34	31.8	9.52	33.6	10.05			F2L		21.8%
LL			1.06	2.20	24.4	11.11	24.6	11.20			LL		32.5%

Cross+1		0.36	1.53	14.2	9.26	14.4	9.39			Cross+1	18.9%
OLS			0.39	1.41	17.0	12.09	17.4	12.38			OLS		21.7%
PLL			0.58	1.29	14.4	11.16	14.6	11.32			PLL		31.0%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.63	58	9.20	61	9.80

F2L			3.70	29	9.73	32	10.27
LL			2.64	25	9.47	26	10.23

Cross+1		1.60	13	10.63	14	10.63
OLS			1.34	16	11.96	16	13.04
PLL			1.20	11	9.77	12	10.00
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.54	4.84	53	11.36	54	11.57

F2L			0.79	2.76	27	11.59	28	11.59
LL			0.71	1.47	22	14.97	22	14.97

Cross+1		0.26	1.33	13	12.03	13	12.03
OLS			0.17	1.17	14	14.96	14	15.00
PLL			0.30	0.67	10	14.93	10	14.93
```












Spoiler: (13th) Joaquin Abarca - 8.25



*Joaquin Abarca* (Canada) - 8.25 3x3 av5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve - (6.86)



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y2 // inspection
R D2 F' D' R' // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y2 // inspection
R D2 F' D' R' // cross
U' y' U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
d R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' U' r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.86	62	9.04	70	10.20				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.94	37	9.39	42	10.66			F2L/Total	57.4%	59.7%	60.0%
LL			2.92	25	8.56	28	9.59			LL/Total	42.6%	40.3%	40.0%

Cross+1		1.67	9	5.39	12	7.19			Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	24.3%	28.6%
OLS			1.77	16	9.04	18	10.17			OLS/Total	25.8%	25.8%	25.7%
PLL			1.67	17	10.18	18	10.78			PLL/LL		57.2%	68.0%	64.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.43	4.43	55	12.42	57	12.87			Total	35.4%

F2L			1.42	2.52	33	13.10	34	13.49			F2L		36.0%
LL			1.01	1.91	22	11.52	23	12.04			LL		34.6%

Cross+1		0.86	0.81	8	9.88	8	9.88			Cross+1	51.5%
OLS			0.66	1.11	14	12.61	14	12.61			OLS		37.3%
PLL			0.40	1.27	16	12.60	17	13.39			PLL		24.0%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.91



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
U' R2 D' R' F D // cross
y' D U R U R' D' // 1st pair
y U L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
U' R2 D' R' F D // cross
y' D U R U R' y (U D') // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U d R' U' R // 4th pair
F R R' U' U R U R' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.91	69	8.72	72	9.10				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.60	28	7.78	31	8.61			F2L/Total	45.5%	40.6%	43.1%
LL			4.31	41	9.51	41	9.51			LL/Total	54.5%	59.4%	56.9%

Cross+1		2.14	12	5.61	14	6.54			Cross+1/F2L	59.4%	42.9%	45.2%
OLS			3.17	26	8.20	27	8.52			OLS/Total	40.1%	37.7%	37.5%
PLL			1.70	23	13.53	23	13.53			PLL/LL		39.4%	56.1%	56.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.41	6.50	66	10.15	68	10.46			Total	17.8%

F2L			0.67	2.93	27	9.22	29	9.90			F2L		18.6%
LL			0.74	3.57	39	10.92	39	10.92			LL		17.2%

Cross+1		0.50	1.64	12	7.32	13	7.93			Cross+1	23.4%
OLS			0.47	2.70	25	9.26	26	9.63			OLS		14.8%
PLL			0.20	1.50	22	14.67	22	14.67			PLL		11.8%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.78



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

F' L D' L' R' F R2 // cross
R' U2' R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair
R' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
U R' U R y U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R y U' R U R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

x' // inspection
D' r D' L' L' L R' F R2 // cross
U' U R' U' U' R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair
R' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
U R' U R d' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U' r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R y U' R U R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.78	69	7.86	74	8.43				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.97	42	7.04	47	7.87			F2L/Total	68.0%	60.9%	63.5%
LL			2.81	27	9.61	27	9.61			LL/Total	32.0%	39.1%	36.5%

Cross+1		3.10	19	6.13	21	6.77			Cross+1/F2L	51.9%	45.2%	44.7%
OLS			2.50	18	7.20	19	7.60			OLS/Total	28.5%	26.1%	25.7%
PLL			1.61	17	10.56	17	10.56			PLL/LL		57.3%	63.0%	63.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.44	7.34	64	8.72	67	9.13			Total	16.4%

F2L			0.80	5.17	38	7.35	41	7.93			F2L		13.4%
LL			0.64	2.17	26	11.98	26	11.98			LL		22.8%

Cross+1		0.27	2.83	17	6.01	19	6.71			Cross+1	8.7%
OLS			0.37	2.13	16	7.51	17	7.98			OLS		14.8%
PLL			0.27	1.34	17	12.69	17	12.69			PLL		16.8%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.79)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R (U D') R' U' R y2' U' R' U R L' U' L D2 // cross
y' U R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2' R U2' R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
U2' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R (U D') R' U' R y' y' U' R' U R R R' L' U' L D2 // cross
y' U R' U' R R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' d U' R U' U' R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
U' U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.79	63	7.17	70	7.96				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			6.94	47	6.77	53	7.64			F2L/Total	79.0%	74.6%	75.7%
LL			1.85	16	8.65	17	9.19			LL/Total	21.0%	25.4%	24.3%

Cross+1		4.44	24	5.41	28	6.31			Cross+1/F2L	64.0%	51.1%	52.8%
OLS			0.70	8	11.43	9	12.86			OLS/Total	8.0%	12.7%	12.9%
PLL			1.40	16	11.43	17	12.14			PLL/LL		75.7%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.47	6.32	57	9.02	60	9.49			Total	28.1%

F2L			1.59	5.35	43	8.04	46	8.60			F2L		22.9%
LL			0.88	0.97	14	14.43	14	14.43			LL		47.6%

Cross+1		0.56	3.88	23	5.93	26	6.70			Cross+1	12.6%
OLS			0.30	0.40	7	17.50	7	17.50			OLS		42.9%
PLL			0.43	0.97	15	15.46	15	15.46			PLL		30.7%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 8.06



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y' x2 // inspection
(F B') U R' D2 R2 // cross
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y' x // inspection
(U' D) x U R' D2 R2 // cross
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 U L' L L' U' L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' (U' R U R')3 // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x r' U' r U r' U' L U r U' r2' F r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.06	73	9.06	82	10.17				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.60	46	8.21	53	9.46			F2L/Total	69.5%	63.0%	64.6%
LL			2.46	27	10.98	29	11.79			LL/Total	30.5%	37.0%	35.4%

Cross+1		1.97	16	8.12	18	9.14			Cross+1/F2L	35.2%	34.8%	34.0%
OLS			2.40	26	10.83	28	11.67			OLS/Total	29.8%	35.6%	34.1%
PLL			1.17	13	11.11	14	11.97			PLL/LL		47.6%	48.1%	48.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.67	5.39	69	12.80	75	13.91			Total	33.1%

F2L			1.82	3.78	43	11.38	47	12.43			F2L		32.5%
LL			0.85	1.61	26	16.15	28	17.39			LL		34.6%

Cross+1		0.40	1.57	16	10.19	17	10.83			Cross+1	20.3%
OLS			0.87	1.53	24	15.69	25	16.34			OLS		36.2%
PLL			0.33	0.84	13	15.48	14	16.67			PLL		28.2%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.25	70.3	8.53	76.0	9.21				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.06	38.7	7.65	43.7	8.64			F2L/Total	61.3%	55.0%	57.5%
LL			3.19	31.7	9.92	32.3	10.13			LL/Total	38.7%	45.0%	42.5%

Cross+1		2.40	15.7	6.52	17.7	7.35			Cross+1/F2L	47.5%	40.5%	40.5%
OLS			2.69	23.3	8.67	24.7	9.17			OLS/Total	32.6%	33.2%	32.5%
PLL			1.49	17.7	11.83	18.0	12.05			PLL/LL		46.8%	55.8%	55.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.84	6.41	66.3	10.35	70.0	10.92			Total	22.3%

F2L			1.10	3.96	36.0	9.09	39.0	9.85			F2L		21.7%
LL			0.74	2.45	30.3	12.38	31.0	12.65			LL		23.3%

Cross+1		0.39	2.01	15.0	7.45	16.3	8.11			Cross+1	16.2%
OLS			0.57	2.12	21.7	10.22	22.7	10.69			OLS		21.2%
PLL			0.27	1.23	17.3	14.13	17.7	14.40			PLL		17.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.08	67.2	8.32	73.6	9.11				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.21	40.0	7.68	45.2	8.68			F2L/Total	64.5%	59.5%	61.4%
LL			2.87	27.2	9.48	23.7	8.25			LL/Total	35.5%	40.5%	32.2%

Cross+1		2.66	16.0	6.01	18.6	6.98			Cross+1/F2L	51.1%	40.0%	41.2%
OLS			2.11	18.8	8.92	20.2	9.58			OLS/Total	26.1%	28.0%	27.4%
PLL			1.51	17.2	11.39	17.8	11.79			PLL/LL		52.6%	63.2%	75.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.08	6.00	62.2	10.37	65.4	10.91			Total	25.8%

F2L			1.26	3.95	36.8	9.32	39.4	9.97			F2L		24.2%
LL			0.82	2.05	25.4	12.41	26.0	12.71			LL		28.7%

Cross+1		0.52	2.15	15.2	7.08	16.6	7.74			Cross+1	19.4%
OLS			0.53	1.57	17.2	10.93	17.8	11.31			OLS		25.3%
PLL			0.33	1.18	16.6	14.02	17.0	14.36			PLL		21.6%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.86	62	9.06	70	10.20

F2L			3.60	28	9.39	31	10.66
LL			1.85	16	10.98	17	11.79

Cross+1		1.67	9	8.12	12	9.14
OLS			0.70	8	11.43	9	12.86
PLL			1.17	13	13.53	14	13.53
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.41	4.43	55	12.80	57	13.91

F2L			0.67	2.52	27	13.10	29	13.49
LL			0.64	0.97	14	16.15	14	17.39

Cross+1		0.27	0.81	8	10.19	8	10.83
OLS			0.30	0.40	7	17.50	7	17.50
PLL			0.20	0.84	13	15.48	14	16.67
```












Spoiler: (14th) Ethan Erez - 8.26



*Ethan Erez* (Canada) - 8.26 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.53



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

y x2 // inspection
B' L' R' F R D' R2 D // cross
y R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' F' U' F U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

z y // inspection
D' r' R' F R D' R2 D // cross
y R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R' R R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' F' U' F U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 R R' U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.53	67	8.90	69	9.16				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.71	38	8.07	40	8.49			F2L/Total	62.5%	56.7%	58.0%
LL			2.82	29	10.28	29	10.28			LL/Total	37.5%	43.3%	42.0%

Cross+1		1.87	15	8.02	16	8.56			Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	39.5%	40.0%
OLS			1.97	22	11.17	22	11.17			OLS/Total	26.2%	32.8%	31.9%
PLL			1.60	18	11.25	18	11.25			PLL/LL		56.7%	62.1%	62.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.15	5.38	62	11.52	62	11.52			Total	28.6%

F2L			1.54	3.17	36	11.36	36	11.36			F2L		32.7%
LL			0.61	2.21	26	11.76	26	11.76			LL		21.6%

Cross+1		0.44	1.43	15	10.49	15	10.49			Cross+1	23.5%
OLS			0.23	1.74	21	12.07	21	12.07			OLS		11.7%
PLL			0.23	1.37	17	12.41	17	12.41			PLL		14.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.58



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2' F D // cross
y2 (U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
y2' R' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2' F (y D) // cross
y (U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
y2' R' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
U' M2' U' r' R U2' M' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.58	52	6.86	55	7.26				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.34	34	7.83	36	8.29			F2L/Total	57.3%	65.4%	65.5%
LL			3.24	18	5.56	19	5.86			LL/Total	42.7%	34.6%	34.5%

Cross+1		2.07	17	8.21	17	8.21			Cross+1/F2L	47.7%	50.0%	47.2%
OLS			1.74	17	9.77	17	9.77			OLS/Total	23.0%	32.7%	30.9%
PLL			1.83	9	4.92	10	5.46			PLL/LL		56.5%	50.0%	52.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.84	4.74	47	9.92	47	9.92			Total	37.5%

F2L			1.67	2.67	31	11.61	30	11.24			F2L		38.5%
LL			1.17	2.07	16	7.73	17	8.21			LL		36.1%

Cross+1		0.56	1.51	16	10.60	15	9.93			Cross+1	27.1%
OLS			0.60	1.14	16	14.04	16	14.04			OLS		34.5%
PLL			0.50	1.33	8	6.02	9	6.77			PLL		27.3%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (7.33)



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y // inspection
F' L F' R' D R D' R' // cross
U R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL(CP)
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
D' L D' l' D R D' R' // cross
U R U2' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U2' R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL(CP)
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.33	64	8.73	68	9.28				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.71	39	8.28	42	8.92			F2L/Total	64.3%	60.9%	61.8%
LL			2.62	25	9.54	26	9.92			LL/Total	35.7%	39.1%	38.2%

Cross+1		1.94	16	8.25	16	8.25			Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	41.0%	38.1%
OLS			2.31	18	7.79	20	8.66			OLS/Total	31.5%	28.1%	29.4%
PLL			1.13	15	13.27	15	13.27			PLL/LL		43.1%	60.0%	57.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.02	5.31	58	10.92	59	11.11			Total	27.6%

F2L			1.10	3.61	36	9.97	37	10.25			F2L		23.4%
LL			0.92	1.70	22	12.94	22	12.94			LL		35.1%

Cross+1		0.34	1.60	15	9.38	15	9.38			Cross+1	17.5%
OLS			0.80	1.51	16	10.60	16	10.60			OLS		34.6%
PLL			0.40	0.73	14	19.18	14	19.18			PLL		35.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.67



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
y R U2' (R' r') U' R U M' // missed pair
U2 R U' (R' r') U' R U M' // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
L' U L y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D' y D2 // cross
R U2' (R' r') U' R U M' // missed pair
y y' U2 R U' (R' r') U' R U M' // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
L' U L y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' R U U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		9.67	74	7.65	79	8.17				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			6.52	46	7.06	49	7.52			F2L/Total	67.4%	62.2%	62.0%
LL			3.15	28	8.89	30	9.52			LL/Total	32.6%	37.8%	38.0%

Cross+1		3.75	24	6.40	25	6.67			Cross+1/F2L	57.5%	52.2%	51.0%
OLS			2.80	22	7.86	23	8.21			OLS/Total	29.0%	29.7%	29.1%
PLL			1.41	18	12.77	19	13.48			PLL/LL		44.8%	64.3%	63.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.43	7.24	67	9.25	71	9.81			Total	25.1%

F2L			1.38	5.14	41	7.98	43	8.37			F2L		21.2%
LL			1.05	2.10	26	12.38	28	13.33			LL		33.3%

Cross+1		0.18	3.57	24	6.72	25	7.00			Cross+1	4.8%
OLS			1.44	1.36	16	11.76	17	12.50			OLS		51.4%
PLL			0.17	1.24	18	14.52	19	15.32			PLL		12.1%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (9.97+)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
(U' D) r' D2 L2' // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
y' L' U' L y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x' // inspection
(U' D) r' D2 L2' // cross
(U R U' R')3 // 1st pair
y' L' U' L y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' D R U R' (U' D') // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' R' S' f R U R' U' f' f F' U R // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.97	62	7.78	66	8.28				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.02	35	8.71	38	9.45			F2L/Total	50.4%	56.5%	57.6%
LL			3.95	27	6.84	28	7.09			LL/Total	49.6%	43.5%	42.4%

Cross+1		1.55	16	10.32	16	10.32			Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	45.7%	42.1%
OLS			2.90	19	6.55	20	6.90			OLS/Total	36.4%	30.6%	30.3%
PLL			1.47	15	10.20	15	10.20			PLL/LL		37.2%	55.6%	53.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.12	5.85	57	9.74	60	10.26			Total	26.6%

F2L			1.17	2.85	33	11.58	35	12.28			F2L		29.1%
LL			0.95	3.00	24	8.00	25	8.33			LL		24.1%

Cross+1		0.25	1.30	15	11.54	15	11.54			Cross+1	16.1%
OLS			0.53	2.37	18	7.59	19	8.02			OLS		18.3%
PLL			0.40	1.07	14	13.08	14	13.08			PLL		27.2%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		7.69	60.3	7.84	63.3	8.23				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.36	35.7	8.19	38.0	8.72			F2L/Total	56.6%	59.1%	60.0%
LL			3.34	24.7	7.39	25.3	7.59			LL/Total	43.4%	40.9%	40.0%

Cross+1		1.83	16.0	8.74	16.3	8.93			Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	44.9%	43.0%
OLS			2.20	19.3	8.77	19.7	8.93			OLS/Total	28.6%	32.0%	31.1%
PLL			1.63	14.0	8.57	14.3	8.78			PLL/LL		49.0%	56.8%	56.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.37	5.32	55.3	10.39	56.3	10.58			Total	30.8%

F2L			1.46	2.90	33.3	11.51	33.7	11.62			F2L		33.5%
LL			0.91	2.43	22.0	9.07	22.7	9.34			LL		27.3%

Cross+1		0.42	1.41	15.3	10.85	15.0	10.61			Cross+1	22.8%
OLS			0.45	1.75	18.3	10.48	18.7	10.67			OLS		20.6%
PLL			0.38	1.26	13.0	10.34	13.3	10.61			PLL		23.1%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.02	63.8	7.96	67.4	8.41				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.86	38.4	7.90	41.0	8.44			F2L/Total	60.6%	60.2%	60.8%
LL			3.16	25.4	8.05	22.0	6.97			LL/Total	39.4%	39.8%	32.6%

Cross+1		2.24	17.6	7.87	18.0	8.05			Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	45.8%	43.9%
OLS			2.34	19.6	8.36	20.4	8.70			OLS/Total	29.2%	30.7%	30.3%
PLL			1.49	15.0	10.08	15.4	10.35			PLL/LL		47.1%	59.1%	70.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.31	5.70	58.2	10.20	59.8	10.48			Total	28.8%

F2L			1.37	3.49	35.4	10.15	36.2	10.38			F2L		28.2%
LL			0.94	2.22	22.8	10.29	23.6	10.65			LL		29.8%

Cross+1		0.35	1.88	17.0	9.03	17.0	9.03			Cross+1	15.8%
OLS			0.72	1.62	17.4	10.71	17.8	10.96			OLS		30.7%
PLL			0.34	1.15	14.2	12.37	14.6	12.72			PLL		22.8%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.33	52	8.90	55	9.28

F2L			4.02	34	8.71	36	9.45
LL			2.62	18	10.28	19	10.28

Cross+1		1.55	15	10.32	16	10.32
OLS			1.74	17	11.17	17	11.17
PLL			1.13	9	13.27	10	13.48
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		2.02	4.74	47	11.52	47	11.52

F2L			1.10	2.67	31	11.61	30	12.28
LL			0.61	1.70	16	12.94	17	13.33

Cross+1		0.18	1.30	15	11.54	15	11.54
OLS			0.23	1.14	16	14.04	16	14.04
PLL			0.17	0.73	8	19.18	9	19.18
```












Spoiler: (15th) Brian Johnson - 8.70



*Brian Johnson* (United States) - 8.70 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 7.68



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L U2 R2' F R2 D L // cross
y U R' U' R // 1st pair
R U2' R' y' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

L U2 R2' F R2 D L // cross
y U R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' U' R' y' U' R U' R2' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
U U' U' U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R' U r' F F R F' R' F2 (R L) F2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.68	49	6.38	54	7.03				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.20	30	7.14	33	7.86			F2L/Total	54.7%	61.2%	61.1%
LL			3.48	19	5.46	21	6.03			LL/Total	45.3%	38.8%	38.9%

Cross+1		1.93	11	5.70	12	6.22			Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	36.7%	36.4%
OLS			2.53	15	5.93	17	6.72			OLS/Total	32.9%	30.6%	31.5%
PLL			1.31	11	8.40	11	8.40			PLL/LL		37.6%	57.9%	52.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.65	5.03	44	8.75	46	9.15			Total	34.5%

F2L			0.87	3.33	28	8.41	30	9.01			F2L		20.7%
LL			1.78	1.70	16	9.41	16	9.41			LL		51.1%

Cross+1		0.60	1.33	10	7.52	10	7.52			Cross+1	31.1%
OLS			1.27	1.26	13	10.32	13	10.32			OLS		50.2%
PLL			0.31	1.00	11	11.00	11	11.00			PLL		23.7%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 7.35



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y // inspection
B D' R D' R' D' // cross
R U2' R' U R U' R' D' // 1st pair
R' U' R y L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U y R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2' U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U2 D) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y // inspection
B D' R D' R' D2 // cross
D R U' U' R' U R U' R' D' // 1st pair
R' U' R y L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U y R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2' U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U2 D) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.35	64	8.71	66	8.98				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.61	36	7.81	39	8.46			F2L/Total	62.7%	56.3%	59.1%
LL			2.74	28	10.22	27	9.85			LL/Total	37.3%	43.8%	40.9%

Cross+1		2.20	15	6.82	16	7.27			Cross+1/F2L	47.7%	41.7%	41.0%
OLS			1.71	19	11.11	19	11.11			OLS/Total	23.3%	29.7%	28.8%
PLL			1.63	16	9.82	15	9.20			PLL/LL		59.5%	57.1%	55.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.70	5.65	59	10.44	62	10.97			Total	23.1%

F2L			0.80	3.81	35	9.19	38	9.97			F2L		17.4%
LL			0.90	1.84	24	13.04	24	13.04			LL		32.8%

Cross+1		0.40	1.80	15	8.33	16	8.89			Cross+1	18.2%
OLS			0.37	1.34	18	13.43	18	13.43			OLS		21.6%
PLL			0.46	1.17	15	12.82	14	11.97			PLL		28.2%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - (6.96)



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' R2 U R' F // pseudo cross
R U R' D2 // Xcross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x' // inspection
U r' D' R2 U R' F // pseudo cross
R U R' D2 // Xcross
U R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.96	58	8.33	60	8.62				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.07	33	8.11	35	8.60			F2L/Total	58.5%	56.9%	58.3%
LL			2.89	25	8.65	25	8.65			LL/Total	41.5%	43.1%	41.7%

Cross+1		1.56	11	7.05	11	7.05			Cross+1/F2L	38.3%	33.3%	31.4%
OLS			1.53	14	9.15	14	9.15			OLS/Total	22.0%	24.1%	23.3%
PLL			1.80	18	10.00	18	10.00			PLL/LL		62.3%	72.0%	72.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.88	5.08	55	10.83	57	11.22			Total	27.0%

F2L			0.86	3.21	32	9.97	34	10.59			F2L		21.1%
LL			1.02	1.87	23	12.30	23	12.30			LL		35.3%

Cross+1		0.20	1.36	11	8.09	11	8.09			Cross+1	12.8%
OLS			0.39	1.14	14	12.28	14	12.28			OLS		25.5%
PLL			0.53	1.27	17	13.39	17	13.39			PLL		29.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (DNF (9.32))



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
U R U2' R' y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R L' U' L // 2nd pair
D' R U R' D y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U' M' U U2 M U' M2' // missed EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

y x2 // inspection
D F R D2 R D // cross
U R U' U' R' y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R L' U' L // 2nd pair
D' R U R' (U' D) y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U' U' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U' M' U U2 M U' M2' // missed EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		9.32	56	6.01	64	6.87				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.74	36	7.59	42	8.86			F2L/Total	50.9%	64.3%	65.6%
LL			4.58	20	4.37	22	4.80			LL/Total	49.1%	35.7%	34.4%

Cross+1		2.17	14	6.45	16	7.37			Cross+1/F2L	45.8%	38.9%	38.1%
OLS			2.07	20	9.66	22	10.63			OLS/Total	22.2%	35.7%	34.4%
PLL			2.19	8	3.65	9	4.11			PLL/LL		47.8%	40.0%	40.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.49	5.83	51	8.75	58	9.95			Total	37.4%

F2L			0.86	3.88	33	8.51	38	9.79			F2L		18.1%
LL			2.63	1.95	18	9.23	20	10.26			LL		57.4%

Cross+1		0.23	1.94	13	6.70	15	7.73			Cross+1	10.6%
OLS			0.74	1.33	18	13.53	19	14.29			OLS		35.7%
PLL			1.17	1.02	7	6.86	8	7.84			PLL		53.4%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - 11.06+



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y2 // inspection
D' L F D' R' D2 // cross
y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
(U' D') R U' R' D // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // missed EPLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y2 // inspection
D' L F D' R' D2 // cross
y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
(U' D') R U' R' D // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U d R' U' // 3rd pair
R2 U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U R U r' F F' F R' F' r // COLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		9.06	66	7.28	68	7.51				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.87	37	7.60	38	7.80			F2L/Total	53.8%	56.1%	55.9%
LL			4.19	29	6.92	30	7.16			LL/Total	46.2%	43.9%	44.1%

Cross+1		2.60	13	5.00	14	5.38			Cross+1/F2L	53.4%	35.1%	36.8%
OLS			2.57	25	9.73	26	10.12			OLS/Total	28.4%	37.9%	38.2%
PLL			2.13	15	7.04	15	7.04			PLL/LL		50.8%	51.7%	50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.75	7.31	63	8.62	63	8.62			Total	19.3%

F2L			0.93	3.94	36	9.14	36	9.14			F2L		19.1%
LL			0.82	3.37	27	8.01	27	8.01			LL		19.6%

Cross+1		0.50	2.10	13	6.19	13	6.19			Cross+1	19.2%
OLS			0.60	1.97	24	12.18	24	12.18			OLS		23.3%
PLL			0.13	2.00	14	7.00	14	7.00			PLL		6.1%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.03	59.7	7.43	62.7	7.80				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.56	34.3	7.53	36.7	8.04			F2L/Total	56.8%	57.5%	58.5%
LL			3.47	25.3	7.30	26.0	7.49			LL/Total	43.2%	42.5%	41.5%

Cross+1		2.24	13.0	5.79	14.0	6.24			Cross+1/F2L	49.2%	37.9%	38.2%
OLS			2.27	19.7	8.66	20.7	9.10			OLS/Total	28.3%	33.0%	33.0%
PLL			1.69	14.0	8.28	13.7	8.09			PLL/LL		48.7%	55.3%	52.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.03	6.00	55.3	9.23	57.0	9.51			Total	25.3%

F2L			0.87	3.69	33.0	8.94	34.7	9.39			F2L		19.0%
LL			1.17	2.30	22.3	9.70	22.3	9.70			LL		33.6%

Cross+1		0.50	1.74	12.7	7.27	13.0	7.46			Cross+1	22.3%
OLS			0.75	1.52	18.3	12.04	18.3	12.04			OLS		32.9%
PLL			0.30	1.39	13.3	9.59	13.0	9.35			PLL		17.8%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.07	58.6	7.26	62.4	7.73				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.50	34.4	7.65	37.4	8.31			F2L/Total	55.7%	58.7%	59.9%
LL			3.58	24.2	6.77	20.8	5.83			LL/Total	44.3%	41.3%	33.4%

Cross+1		2.09	12.8	6.12	13.8	6.60			Cross+1/F2L	46.5%	37.2%	36.9%
OLS			2.08	18.6	8.93	19.6	9.41			OLS/Total	25.8%	31.7%	31.4%
PLL			1.81	13.6	7.51	13.6	7.51			PLL/LL		50.7%	56.2%	65.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.29	5.78	54.4	9.41	57.2	9.90			Total	28.4%

F2L			0.86	3.63	32.8	9.03	35.2	9.69			F2L		19.2%
LL			1.43	2.15	21.6	10.07	22.0	10.25			LL		40.0%

Cross+1		0.39	1.71	12.4	7.27	13.0	7.62			Cross+1	18.5%
OLS			0.67	1.41	17.4	12.36	17.6	12.50			OLS		32.4%
PLL			0.52	1.29	12.8	9.91	12.8	9.91			PLL		28.7%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.96	49	8.71	54	8.98

F2L			4.07	30	8.11	33	8.86
LL			2.74	19	10.22	21	9.85

Cross+1		1.56	11	7.05	11	7.37
OLS			1.53	14	11.11	14	11.11
PLL			1.31	8	10.00	9	10.00
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.70	5.03	44	10.83	46	11.22

F2L			0.80	3.21	28	9.97	30	10.59
LL			0.82	1.70	16	13.04	16	13.04

Cross+1		0.20	1.33	10	8.33	10	8.89
OLS			0.37	1.14	13	13.53	13	14.29
PLL			0.13	1.00	7	13.39	8	13.39
```












Spoiler: (16th) Will Newhoff - 8.77



*Will Newhoff* (United States) - 8.77 3x3 av5


Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.65



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x y // inspection
L F2 D' R2 D // cross
R' U R U' L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 b' (U' R' U R)2 b // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B' U2 B F U2 F' L F' R' D2 B' R' D F' U2 B F2

x y // inspection
r U2 x' D' R2 D // cross
R' U R U' L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U U' R U2' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U U b' (U' R' U R)2 b // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.65	61	7.05	64	7.40				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.44	35	6.43	37	6.80			F2L/Total	62.9%	57.4%	57.8%
LL			3.21	26	8.10	27	8.41			LL/Total	37.1%	42.6%	42.2%

Cross+1		2.54	12	4.72	13	5.12			Cross+1/F2L	46.7%	34.3%	35.1%
OLS			2.26	19	8.41	20	8.85			OLS/Total	26.1%	31.1%	31.3%
PLL			1.51	15	9.93	15	9.93			PLL/LL		47.0%	57.7%	55.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.88	5.77	54	9.36	55	9.53			Total	33.3%

F2L			1.54	3.90	31	7.95	32	8.21			F2L		28.3%
LL			1.34	1.87	23	12.30	23	12.30			LL		41.7%

Cross+1		0.50	2.04	12	5.88	13	6.37			Cross+1	19.7%
OLS			0.83	1.43	17	11.89	17	11.89			OLS		36.7%
PLL			0.44	1.07	14	13.08	14	13.08			PLL		29.1%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve - 8.89



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2' F // pseudo cross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R D // Xcross
y U' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R2 U // 3rd pair
R2' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' b' (U' R' U R)2 b // OLL
U' R' U2' R U R' U2' z U R' D R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' L' F' B2 U L B' R2 D B2 L U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
R' D' R2' F // pseudo cross
U R' U2' R U R' U' R D // Xcross
U' y R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R2 U // 3rd pair
R2' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' U b' (U' R' U R)2 b // OLL
U' R' U2' R U R' U2' z U R' D R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.89	62	6.97	66	7.42				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.74	37	6.45	39	6.79			F2L/Total	64.6%	59.7%	59.1%
LL			3.15	25	7.94	27	8.57			LL/Total	35.4%	40.3%	40.9%

Cross+1		2.27	13	5.73	13	5.73			Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	35.1%	33.3%
OLS			2.36	19	8.05	20	8.47			OLS/Total	26.5%	30.6%	30.3%
PLL			1.47	13	8.84	14	9.52			PLL/LL		46.7%	52.0%	51.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.92	5.97	56	9.38	57	9.55			Total	32.8%

F2L			1.57	4.17	35	8.39	35	8.39			F2L		27.4%
LL			1.35	1.80	21	11.67	22	12.22			LL		42.9%

Cross+1		0.24	2.03	13	6.40	13	6.40			Cross+1	10.6%
OLS			0.90	1.46	17	11.64	17	11.64			OLS		38.1%
PLL			0.47	1.00	12	12.00	13	13.00			PLL		32.0%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.78



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x // inspection
R2' F D' F' r' U r // cross
y D R U' R' D' // 1st pair
y' L U' L' U y' D R' U' R D' // 2nd pair
y' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U2' R' F' U2' F R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L U2 B' D R' B F2 L' U' F'

y x // inspection
R2' F D' F' r' U r // cross
y D R U' R' u' // 1st pair
L U' L' y' (U D) R' U' R D' // 2nd pair
U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R U' U' R' F' U2' F R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' M2' U' r' R U2' M' U' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.78	60	6.83	65	7.40				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.87	35	5.96	39	6.64			F2L/Total	66.9%	58.3%	60.0%
LL			2.91	25	8.59	26	8.93			LL/Total	33.1%	41.7%	40.0%

Cross+1		2.46	12	4.88	13	5.28			Cross+1/F2L	41.9%	34.3%	33.3%
OLS			3.00	26	8.67	28	9.33			OLS/Total	34.2%	43.3%	43.1%
PLL			1.27	9	7.09	10	7.87			PLL/LL		43.6%	36.0%	38.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.85	5.93	55	9.27	57	9.61			Total	32.5%

F2L			1.81	4.06	33	8.13	34	8.37			F2L		30.8%
LL			1.04	1.87	22	11.76	23	12.30			LL		35.7%

Cross+1		0.87	1.59	12	7.55	12	7.55			Cross+1	35.4%
OLS			0.83	2.17	24	11.06	25	11.52			OLS		27.7%
PLL			0.37	0.90	8	8.89	9	10.00			PLL		29.1%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve - (8.99)



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

x2 // inspection
D L F D2 F D // cross
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F B2 U' R2 L' U B' U' F' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' D2

x2 // inspection
D r U x' D2 F D // cross
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' y' R' U2' R R' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
R l' R' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.99	64	7.12	70	7.79				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.41	41	7.58	45	8.32			F2L/Total	60.2%	64.1%	64.3%
LL			3.58	23	6.42	25	6.98			LL/Total	39.8%	35.9%	35.7%

Cross+1		2.27	13	5.73	14	6.17			Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	31.7%	31.1%
OLS			2.97	23	7.74	25	8.42			OLS/Total	33.0%	35.9%	35.7%
PLL			1.51	12	7.95	14	9.27			PLL/LL		42.2%	52.2%	56.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.73	6.26	59	9.42	62	9.90			Total	30.4%

F2L			1.25	4.16	39	9.37	41	9.86			F2L		23.1%
LL			1.48	2.10	20	9.52	21	10.00			LL		41.3%

Cross+1		0.44	1.83	13	7.10	14	7.65			Cross+1	19.4%
OLS			0.87	2.10	23	10.95	24	11.43			OLS		29.3%
PLL			0.47	1.04	10	9.62	12	11.54			PLL		31.1%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve - (7.97)



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x // inspection
R L2 F' D' y' R U' R // cross
y' U' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U2 r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 U' R F2 L' D2 U2

y x2 // inspection
l L2 F' D' y' R U' R // cross
U' y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.97	62	7.78	66	8.28				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.95	38	7.68	41	8.28			F2L/Total	62.1%	61.3%	62.1%
LL			3.02	24	7.95	25	8.28			LL/Total	37.9%	38.7%	37.9%

Cross+1		2.28	13	5.70	14	6.14			Cross+1/F2L	46.1%	34.2%	34.1%
OLS			2.33	19	8.15	21	9.01			OLS/Total	29.2%	30.6%	31.8%
PLL			1.51	14	9.27	14	9.27			PLL/LL		50.0%	58.3%	56.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.00	4.97	56	11.27	56	11.27			Total	37.6%

F2L			1.88	3.07	34	11.07	34	11.07			F2L		38.0%
LL			1.12	1.90	22	11.58	22	11.58			LL		37.1%

Cross+1		0.64	1.64	12	7.32	12	7.32			Cross+1	28.1%
OLS			1.07	1.26	17	13.49	17	13.49			OLS		45.9%
PLL			0.37	1.14	14	12.28	14	12.28			PLL		24.5%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.77	61.0	6.95	65.0	7.41				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.68	35.7	6.28	38.3	6.74			F2L/Total	64.8%	58.5%	59.0%
LL			3.09	25.3	8.20	26.7	8.63			LL/Total	35.2%	41.5%	41.0%

Cross+1		2.42	12.3	5.09	13.0	5.36			Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	34.6%	33.9%
OLS			2.54	21.3	8.40	22.7	8.92			OLS/Total	29.0%	35.0%	34.9%
PLL			1.42	12.3	8.71	13.0	9.18			PLL/LL		45.8%	48.7%	48.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.88	5.89	55.0	9.34	56.3	9.56			Total	32.9%

F2L			1.64	4.04	33.0	8.16	33.7	8.33			F2L		28.9%
LL			1.24	1.85	22.0	11.91	22.7	12.27			LL		40.2%

Cross+1		0.54	1.89	12.3	6.54	12.7	6.71			Cross+1	22.1%
OLS			0.85	1.69	19.3	11.46	19.7	11.66			OLS		33.6%
PLL			0.43	0.99	11.3	11.45	12.0	12.12			PLL		30.1%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		8.66	61.8	7.14	66.2	7.65				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			5.48	37.2	6.79	40.2	7.33			F2L/Total	63.3%	60.2%	60.7%
LL			3.17	24.6	7.75	21.7	6.83			LL/Total	36.7%	39.8%	32.7%

Cross+1		2.36	12.6	5.33	13.4	5.67			Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	33.9%	33.3%
OLS			2.58	21.2	8.20	22.8	8.82			OLS/Total	29.9%	34.3%	34.4%
PLL			1.45	12.6	8.67	13.4	9.22			PLL/LL		45.8%	51.2%	61.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.88	5.78	56.0	9.69	57.4	9.93			Total	33.2%

F2L			1.61	3.87	34.4	8.88	35.2	9.09			F2L		29.4%
LL			1.27	1.91	21.6	11.32	22.2	11.64			LL		39.9%

Cross+1		0.54	1.83	12.4	6.79	12.8	7.01			Cross+1	22.8%
OLS			0.90	1.68	19.6	11.64	20.0	11.88			OLS		34.8%
PLL			0.42	1.03	11.6	11.26	12.4	12.04			PLL		29.2%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		7.97	60	7.78	64	8.28

F2L			4.95	35	7.68	37	8.32
LL			2.91	23	8.59	25	8.93

Cross+1		2.27	12	5.73	13	6.17
OLS			2.26	19	8.67	20	9.33
PLL			1.27	9	9.93	10	9.93
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		2.73	4.97	54	11.27	55	11.27

F2L			1.25	3.07	31	11.07	32	11.07
LL			1.04	1.80	20	12.30	21	12.30

Cross+1		0.24	1.59	12	7.55	12	7.65
OLS			0.83	1.26	17	13.49	17	13.49
PLL			0.37	0.90	8	13.08	9	13.08
```












Spoiler: Statistics



View statistcs google sheet here


----------

